# Gurbani Vichaar



## kds1980 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib


Ŧilang mehlā 5 gẖar 3. 
Tilang, Fifth Mehl, Third House: 

ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ ॥ 
मिहरवानु साहिबु मिहरवानु ॥ 
Miharvān sāhib miharvān. 
Merciful, the Lord Master is Merciful. 

ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ ॥ 
साहिबु मेरा मिहरवानु ॥ 
Sāhib mėrā miharvān. 
My Lord Master is Merciful. 

ਜੀਅ ਸਗਲ ਕਉ ਦੇਇ ਦਾਨੁ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
जीअ सगल कउ देइ दानु ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jīa sagal kao ḏėė ḏān. Rahāo. 
He gives His gifts to all beings. ||Pause|| 

ਤੂ ਕਾਹੇ ਡੋਲਹਿ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆ ਤੁਧੁ ਰਾਖੈਗਾ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ 
तू काहे डोलहि प्राणीआ तुधु राखैगा सिरजणहारु ॥ 
Ŧū kāhė doleh parāṇīā ṯuḏẖ rākẖaigā sirjaṇhār. 
Why do you waver, O mortal being? The Creator Lord Himself shall protect you. 

ਜਿਨਿ ਪੈਦਾਇਸਿ ਤੂ ਕੀਆ ਸੋਈ ਦੇਇ ਆਧਾਰੁ ॥੧॥ 
जिनि पैदाइसि तू कीआ सोई देइ आधारु ॥१॥ 
Jin paiḏāis ṯū kīā soī ḏėė āḏẖār. ||1|| 
He who created you, will also give you nourishment. ||1|| 

ਜਿਨਿ ਉਪਾਈ ਮੇਦਨੀ ਸੋਈ ਕਰਦਾ ਸਾਰ ॥ 
जिनि उपाई मेदनी सोई करदा सार ॥ 
Jin upāī mėḏnī soī karḏā sār. 
The One who created the world, takes care of it. 

ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਮਾਲਕੁ ਦਿਲਾ ਕਾ ਸਚਾ ਪਰਵਦਗਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ 
घटि घटि मालकु दिला का सचा परवदगारु ॥२॥ 
Gẖat gẖat mālak ḏilā kā sacẖā parvarḏagār. ||2|| 
In each and every heart and mind, the Lord is the True Cherisher. ||2|| 

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕੀਮ ਨ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਵਡਾ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ॥ 
कुदरति कीम न जाणीऐ वडा वेपरवाहु ॥ 
Kuḏraṯ kīm na jāṇīai vadā vėparvāhu. 
His creative potency and His value cannot be known; He is the Great and carefree Lord. 

ਕਰਿ ਬੰਦੇ ਤੂ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਜਿਚਰੁ ਘਟ ਮਹਿ ਸਾਹੁ ॥੩॥ 
करि बंदे तू बंदगी जिचरु घट महि साहु ॥३॥ 
Kar banḏė ṯū banḏagī jicẖar gẖat meh sāhu. ||3|| 
O human being, meditate on the Lord, as long as there is breath in your body. ||3|| 

ਤੂ ਸਮਰਥੁ ਅਕਥੁ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਜੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਰਾਸਿ ॥ 
तू समरथु अकथु अगोचरु जीउ पिंडु तेरी रासि ॥ 
Ŧū samrath akath agocẖar jīo pind ṯėrī rās. 
O God, You are all-powerful, inexpressible and imperceptible; my soul and body are Your capital. 

ਰਹਮ ਤੇਰੀ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਸਦਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੀ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ॥੪॥੩॥ 
रहम तेरी सुखु पाइआ सदा नानक की अरदासि ॥४॥३॥ 
Raham ṯėrī sukẖ pāiā saḏā Nānak kī arḏās. ||4||3|| 
By Your Mercy, may I find peace; this is Nanak's lasting prayer. ||4||3||












WEEKLY GURBANI SHABAD

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ॥ 

 ਤਿਲੰਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੩॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ - ਪੰਨਾ ੭੨੪॥  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ॥ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ॥ ਜੀਅ ਸਗਲ ਕਉ ਦੇਇ ਦਾਨੁ॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਹੇ ਭਾਈ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਹਸਤੀ ਹੈ। ਸਾਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਦੇਖ਼-ਭਾਲ ਕਰਨਾ ਵਾਲਾ ਭੀ ਉਹ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਹੀ ਹੈ। (ਰਹਾਉ) 

Guru Sahib teaches us that Akaal Purkh, the Almighty God has always been kind and benevolent as the True Lord is ever our benefactor, bestowing life to all. (Pause)

ਤੂ ਕਾਹੇ ਡੋਲਹਿ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆ ਤੁਧੁ ਰਾਖੈਗਾ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ॥ 

ਜਿਨਿ ਪੈਦਾਇਸਿ ਤੂ ਕੀਆ ਸੋਈ ਦੇਇ ਆਧਾਰੁ॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਤੈਨੂੰ ਘਬਰਾਉਣ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਲੋੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਰਖਵਾਲੀ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਭੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਉਹੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਦੁੱਨੀਆ ਨੂੰ ਓਟ-ਆਸਰਾ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। (੧) 

O Human beings, we should neither waver nor feel insecure because God, the Creator takes care of all without any hurdle. The True Master, who has created us, will also bless us with His support. (1)

ਜਿਨਿ ਉਪਾਈ ਮੇਦਨੀ ਸੋਈ ਕਰਦਾ ਸਾਰ॥ 

ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਮਾਲਕੁ ਦਿਲਾ ਕਾ ਸਚਾ ਪਰਵਦਗਾਰੁ॥ ੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਜਿਸ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਨੇ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੇ, ਉਹੀ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਿਚਰ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਉਹੀ ਸਦਾ ਸਭ ਦੀ ਪਾਲਣਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। (੨) 

The Almighty God, who has created this universe, also takes responsibility to sustain all the beings and creatures. The True Lord’s Divine Light pervades in all the hearts and accordingly, God looks after our well being at all times. (2)

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕੀਮ ਨ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਵਡਾ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ॥ 

ਕਰਿ ਬੰਦੇ ਤੂ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਜਿਚਰੁ ਘਟ ਮਹਿ ਸਾਹੁ॥ ੩॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਸਾਜੀ ਹੋਈ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਵਾਰੇ ਕੁੱਝ ਕਹਿਆ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਅਤੇ ਨਾ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਵਿਸ਼ਾਲਤਾ ਵਾਰੇ ਬਿਆਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਨਸਾਨ ਦਾ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਹੀ ਫ਼ਰਜ਼ ਬਣਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜਦ ਤਾਂਈ ਅਸੀਂ ਸੁਆਸ ਲੈ ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਿਤ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। (੩) 

It is rather impossible for us to gauge the vastness of Nature and the strength of God as the True Lord is the Greatest of all, and carefree. As long as our life exists, we should continue to recite the True Naam and try our best to attain God’s Virtues. (3)

ਤੂ ਸਮਰਥੁ ਅਕਥੁ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਜੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਰਾਸਿ॥ 

ਰਹਮ ਤੇਰੀ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਸਦਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੀ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ॥ ੪॥ ੩॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਤਾਕਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਵਾਰੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਕੁੱਝ ਭੀ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੇ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਹ ਸਾਡਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਅਤੇ ਸੁਆਸ ਭੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਨੇ ਹੀ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ ਅਤੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਆਸਰੇ ਹੀ ਜੀਅ ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਦੁਆਰਾ, ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਅਰਦਾਸ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਸਦਕਾ ਹੀ, ਅਸੀਂ ਅਨੰਦ-ਮਈ ਜੀਵਨ ਬਤੀਤ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਾਂ। (੪ / ੩) 

The True Lord is all powerful, being Omni-potent, limitless, and beyond our reach as our body and soul has also been blessed by Him. By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s divine light, Guru Arjan Sahib prays for God’s Grace that we may continue to enjoy the eternal bliss. (4 / 3, page 724 – Guru Granth Sahib)

Waheguru jee ka Khalsa Waheguru jee kee Fateh

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney-Australia): Sundy, 28th October 2007


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 16, 2007)

ਸਲੋਕ ॥ 
सलोक ॥ 
Salok. 
Shalok: 

ਅਨਿਕ ਲੀਲਾ ਰਾਜ ਰਸ ਰੂਪੰ ਛਤ੍ਰ ਚਮਰ ਤਖਤ ਆਸਨੰ ॥ 
अनिक लीला राज रस रूपं छत्र चमर तखत आसनं ॥ 
Anik līlā rāj ras rūpaŉ cẖẖaṯar cẖamar ṯakẖaṯ āsnaŉ. 
The various sorts of pleasures, powers, joys, beauty, canopies, cooling fans and thrones to sit on - 

ਰਚੰਤਿ ਮੂੜ ਅਗਿਆਨ ਅੰਧਹ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਪਨ ਮਨੋਰਥ ਮਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
रचंति मूड़ अगिआन अंधह नानक सुपन मनोरथ माइआ ॥१॥ 
Racẖanṯ mūṛ agiān anḏẖah Nānak supan manorath māiā. ||1|| 
the foolish, ignorant and blind are engrossed in these things. O Nanak, desire for Maya is just a dream. ||1|| 

ਸੁਪਨੈ ਹਭਿ ਰੰਗ ਮਾਣਿਆ ਮਿਠਾ ਲਗੜਾ ਮੋਹੁ ॥ 
सुपनै हभि रंग माणिआ मिठा लगड़ा मोहु ॥ 
Supnai habẖ rang māṇiā miṯẖā lagṛā moh. 
In a dream, he enjoys all sorts of pleasures, and emotional attachment seems so sweet. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਹੂਣੀਆ ਸੁੰਦਰਿ ਮਾਇਆ ਧ੍ਰੋਹੁ ॥੨॥ 
नानक नाम विहूणीआ सुंदरि माइआ ध्रोहु ॥२॥ 
Nānak nām vihūṇīā sunḏar māiā ḏẖaroh. ||2|| 


O Nanak, without the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the beauty of Maya's illusion is fake. ||2||


By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s enlightenment, Guru Arjan Sahib says that monarchs generally remain engrossed in rejoicing the various worldly pleasures while seated upon a throne, with a costly canopy waving overhead. But such persons could only be described as foolish because all these worldly charms are temporary and transient like a dream, having no real existence. (1) All the worldly charms appear to be beautiful and sweet are, in fact, momentarily like the dream, which disappear on being awakened. Similarly, the faithless person, devoid of the True Naam is deceived by such an illusion. (2) 

[It is a good advice to the political and religious leaders, who should try to detach themselves from the worldly false attachments, and guide the masses by performing righteous deeds based on Gurbaani and Gurmatt – Naam Japo, Kiret Karo, Vand Schako and Sarbatt Daa Bhalaa]


Paoṛī. 
Pauree: 

ਸੁਪਨੇ ਸੇਤੀ ਚਿਤੁ ਮੂਰਖਿ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
सुपने सेती चितु मूरखि लाइआ ॥ 
Supnė sėṯī cẖiṯ mūrakẖ lāiā. 
The fool attaches his consciousness to the dream. 

ਬਿਸਰੇ ਰਾਜ ਰਸ ਭੋਗ ਜਾਗਤ ਭਖਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
बिसरे राज रस भोग जागत भखलाइआ ॥ 
Bisrė rāj ras bẖog jāgaṯ bẖakẖlāiā. 
When he awakes, he forgets the power, pleasures and enjoyments, and he is sad. 

ਆਰਜਾ ਗਈ ਵਿਹਾਇ ਧੰਧੈ ਧਾਇਆ ॥ 
आरजा गई विहाइ धंधै धाइआ ॥ 
Ārjā gaī vihāė ḏẖanḏẖai ḏẖāiā. 
He passes his life chasing after worldly affairs. 

ਪੂਰਨ ਭਏ ਨ ਕਾਮ ਮੋਹਿਆ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
पूरन भए न काम मोहिआ माइआ ॥ 
Pūran bẖaė na kām mohiā māiā. 
His works are not completed, because he is enticed by Maya. 

ਕਿਆ ਵੇਚਾਰਾ ਜੰਤੁ ਜਾ ਆਪਿ ਭੁਲਾਇਆ ॥੮॥ 
किआ वेचारा जंतु जा आपि भुलाइआ ॥८॥ 
Kiā vėcẖārā janṯ jā āp bẖulāiā. ||8|| 
What can the poor helpless creature do? The Lord Himself has deluded him. ||8||

The foolish persons are always attached to the lovely dreams but on being awakened from the darkness of ignorance find all the worldly charms as fruitless and thus feel frustrated. Thus faithless persons waste their lives, being entangled in the worldly falsehood. Due to lust for worldly possessions they never achieve any success in life. Such faithless persons find themselves as helpless because they had not sought God’s refuge from the very beginning of life and accordingly, they have to reap the reward of their own - As we sow, so shall we reap. (8 – page 707)

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney-Australia): Sunday, 11th November 2007

WEEKLY GURBANI SHABAD


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib
Ḏẖanāsrī mehlā 1. 
Dhanaasaree, First Mehl: 

ਜੀਉ ਤਪਤੁ ਹੈ ਬਾਰੋ ਬਾਰ ॥ 
जीउ तपतु है बारो बार ॥ 
Jīo ṯapaṯ hai bāro bār. 
My soul burns, over and over again. 

ਤਪਿ ਤਪਿ ਖਪੈ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਬੇਕਾਰ ॥ 
तपि तपि खपै बहुतु बेकार ॥ 
Ŧap ṯap kẖapai bahuṯ bėkār. 
Burning and burning, it is ruined, and it falls into evil. 

ਜੈ ਤਨਿ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਸਰਿ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
जै तनि बाणी विसरि जाइ ॥ 
Jai ṯan baṇī visar jāė. 
That body, which forgets the Word of the Guru's Bani, 

ਜਿਉ ਪਕਾ ਰੋਗੀ ਵਿਲਲਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
जिउ पका रोगी विललाइ ॥१॥ 
Jio pakā rogī villāė. ||1|| 
cries out in pain, like a chronic patient. ||1|| 

ਬਹੁਤਾ ਬੋਲਣੁ ਝਖਣੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
बहुता बोलणु झखणु होइ ॥ 
Bahuṯā bolaṇ jẖakẖaṇ hoė. 
To speak too much and babble is useless. 

ਵਿਣੁ ਬੋਲੇ ਜਾਣੈ ਸਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
विणु बोले जाणै सभु सोइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
viṇ bolė jāṇai sabẖ soė. ||1|| rahāo. 
Even without our speaking, He knows everything. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਿਨਿ ਕਨ ਕੀਤੇ ਅਖੀ ਨਾਕੁ ॥ 
जिनि कन कीते अखी नाकु ॥ 
Jin kan kīṯė akẖī nāk. 
He created our ears, eyes and nose. 

ਜਿਨਿ ਜਿਹਵਾ ਦਿਤੀ ਬੋਲੇ ਤਾਤੁ ॥ 
जिनि जिहवा दिती बोले तातु ॥ 
Jin jihvā ḏiṯī bolė ṯāṯ. 
He gave us our tongue to speak so fluently.

ਜਿਨਿ ਮਨੁ ਰਾਖਿਆ ਅਗਨੀ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
जिनि मनु राखिआ अगनी पाइ ॥ 
Jin man rākẖiā agnī pāė. 
He preserved the mind in the fire of the womb; 

ਵਾਜੈ ਪਵਣੁ ਆਖੈ ਸਭ ਜਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
वाजै पवणु आखै सभ जाइ ॥२॥ 
vājai pavaṇ ākẖai sabẖ jāė. ||2|| 
at His Command, the wind blows everywhere. ||2|| 

ਜੇਤਾ ਮੋਹੁ ਪਰੀਤਿ ਸੁਆਦ ॥ 
जेता मोहु परीति सुआद ॥ 
Jėṯā moh parīṯ suāḏ. 
These worldly attachments, loves and pleasurable tastes, 

ਸਭਾ ਕਾਲਖ ਦਾਗਾ ਦਾਗ ॥ 
सभा कालख दागा दाग ॥ 
Sabẖā kālakẖ ḏāgā ḏāg. 
all are just black stains. 

ਦਾਗ ਦੋਸ ਮੁਹਿ ਚਲਿਆ ਲਾਇ ॥ 
दाग दोस मुहि चलिआ लाइ ॥ 
Ḏāg ḏos muhi cẖaliā lāė. 
One who departs, with these black stains of sin on his face 

ਦਰਗਹ ਬੈਸਣ ਨਾਹੀ ਜਾਇ ॥੩॥ 
दरगह बैसण नाही जाइ ॥३॥ 
Ḏargeh baisaṇ nāhī jāė. ||3|| 
shall find no place to sit in the Court of the Lord. ||3|| 

ਕਰਮਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਆਖਣੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
करमि मिलै आखणु तेरा नाउ ॥ 
Karam milai ākẖaṇ ṯėrā nāo. 
By Your Grace, we chant Your Name. 

ਜਿਤੁ ਲਗਿ ਤਰਣਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਨਹੀ ਥਾਉ ॥ 
जितु लगि तरणा होरु नही थाउ ॥ 
Jiṯ lag ṯarṇā hor nahī thāo. 
Becoming attached to it, one is saved; there is no other way. 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਡੂਬੈ ਫਿਰਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਾਰ ॥ 
जे को डूबै फिरि होवै सार ॥ 
Jė ko dūbai fir hovai sār. 
Even if one is drowning, still, he may be saved. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਰਬ ਦਾਤਾਰ ॥੪॥੩॥੫॥ 
नानक साचा सरब दातार ॥४॥३॥५॥ 
Nānak sācẖā sarab ḏāṯār. ||4||3||5|| 
O Nanak, the True Lord is the Giver of all. ||4||3||5||

GURBANI SHABAD

ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ - ਪੰਨਾ ੬੬੧॥ 

ਜੀਉ ਤਪਤੁ ਹੈ ਬਾਰੋ ਬਾਰ॥ ਤਪਿ ਤਪਿ ਖਪੈ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਬੇਕਾਰ॥ 

ਜੈ ਤਨਿ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਸਰਿ ਜਾਇ॥ ਜਿਉ ਪਕਾ ਰੋਗੀ ਵਿਲਲਾਇ॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਜੇਹੜਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀਆਂ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਸ਼ਾਂ ਦੀ ਕਦਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ, ਉਹ ਹਰ ਸਮੇਂ ਦੁੱਖੀ ਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਕਈ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਧੰਧਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਖੁਆਰ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਨੀ ਹੀ ਭੁਲ ਗਈ ਹੋਵੇ, ਉਹ ਐਸਾ ਰੋਗੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸਾਰੀ ਉਮਰ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਵਿਲਕਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। (੧) 

The person, who does not remember the True Naam of the Almighty God, suffers enormously and thus wastes his life by remaining entangled in the worldly fruitless activities. By forgetting God, such a person becomes a chronic patient and wails with pain throughout. (1)

ਬਹੁਤਾ ਬੋਲਣੁ ਝਖਣੁ ਹੋਇ॥ ਵਿਣੁ ਬੋਲੇ ਜਾਣੈ ਸਭੁ ਸੋਇ॥ ੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਮਨਮੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਹੀ ਬੋਲਦਾ ਅਤੇ ਹਰ ਸਮੇਂ ਗਿਲੇ-ਛਿਕਵੇ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਸਮਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਕਿ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਸਭ ਜਾਣੀ-ਜਾਣ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਜੋ ਕੁੱਝ ਭੀ ਵਾਪਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। (੧ / ਰਹਾਉ) 

The faithless person goes on crying due to his own afflictions but accuses others. But he fails to understand that God being Omniscient knows all about our sufferings because what has been happening in the world is under His Divine Command. {Let us therefore, continue to seek God’s Support with devotion but without making noise} - (1 – Pause and comprehend) 

ਜਿਨਿ ਕਨ ਕੀਤੇ ਅਖੀ ਨਾਕੁ॥ ਜਿਨਿ ਜਿਹਵਾ ਦਿਤੀ ਬੋਲੇ ਤਾਤੁ॥ 

ਜਿਨਿ ਮਨੁ ਰਾਖਿਆ ਅਗਨੀ ਪਾਇ॥ ਵਾਜੈ ਪਵਣੁ ਆਖੈ ਸਭ ਜਾਇ॥ ੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਸਾਨੂੰ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਸਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਕੰਨ, ਅੱਖਾਂ, ਨੱਕ, ਜੀਭ ਅਤੇ ਬੋਲਣ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਬਖਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਕੀਤੀ। ਇਹ ਸਾਡਾ ਸਰੀਰ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਰਹਿਮਤ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਸਦਕਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਅਸੀਂ ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿਖੇ ਕਾਰ-ਵਿਹਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਰੱਖਦੇ ਹਾਂ। (੨) 

We should always praise God’s glory and virtues because the True Lord has bestowed various favours by providing us ears, eyes, nose and tongue to speak fluently. In fact, by virtue of God’s blessings, we came into this world and accordingly, perform our functions. (2) 

ਜੇਤਾ ਮੋਹੁ ਪਰੀਤਿ ਸੁਆਦ॥ ਸਭਾ ਕਾਲਖ ਦਾਗਾ ਦਾਗ॥ 

ਦਾਗ ਦੋਸ ਮੁਹਿ ਚਲਿਆ ਲਾਇ॥ ਦਰਗਹ ਬੈਸਣ ਨਾਹੀ ਜਾਇ॥ ੩॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਭਾਈ, ਇਹ ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ ਮੋਹ ਅਤੇ ਦੁਨੀਆਵੀਂ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਦੇ ਮੌਜ-ਮੇਲੇ, ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਕਾਲਖ ਹੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਅਤੇ ਇੰਜ, ਇਨਸਾਨ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾਗੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਫਿਰ, ਐਸਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਇੱਕ ਦੋਸ਼ੀ ਵਾਂਗ ਆਪਣੀ ਪਤਿ ਗੁਆ ਕੇ, ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਕੂਚ ਕਰ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ। (੩) 

By developing the love for worldly attachments and momentarily pleasures, we engross ourselves in vicious deeds. This leads us towards sinful actions and that is the end of our life without attaining anything. Such a person does not get any respect in God’s Court. (3) 

ਕਰਮਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਆਖਣੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਉ॥ ਜਿਤੁ ਲਗਿ ਤਰਣਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਨਹੀ ਥਾਉ॥ 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਡੂਬੈ ਫਿਰਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਾਰ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਰਬ ਦਾਤਾਰ॥ ੪॥ ੩॥ ੫॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਪਰ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਭੀ ਤਾਂ ਹੀ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜੇ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਹੋਵੇ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਦੇ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ-ਕਲੇਸ਼ਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸੁਰਖੁਰੂ ਹੋਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸੋਝੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਹੇ ਭਾਈ, ਨਾਰਾਸ਼ ਹੋਣ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਨਾ ਕਰ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਸਾਡੇ ਜੈਸੇ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਭੀ ਉਹ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਉਹ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਜੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਦਾਤਾਂ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। (੪/੩/੫) 

We should keep in mind that it is through God’s Grace alone that we are enabled to recite the True Naam and then only Guru-oriented persons could attain emancipation by overcoming the worldly sufferings. Guru Nanak Sahib advises us that we should not however, feel any despair or get lost because God sustains all by providing bounties for our survival. (4/3/5)

Waheguru jee ka Khalsa Waheguru jee kee Fateh

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney-Australia): Sunday, 18th November 2007


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for this, kds ji

We need to have more examples like this to contemplate from time to time. It slows the thought process and is calming.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 20, 2007)

aad0002 said:


> Thanks for this, kds ji
> 
> We need to have more examples like this to contemplate from time to time. It slows the thought process and is calming.



Sikh-MARG "The Way Of Life" publishes Gurbani vichaar on weekly basis.For the benefit of SPN 
sangat i will keep them posting here.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 20, 2007)

kds ji

That is a plan! I hope you do because it focuses the mind.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

Sūhī mehlā 1 gẖar 9 
Soohee, First Mehl, Ninth House: 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ikoaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਕਚਾ ਰੰਗੁ ਕਸੁੰਭ ਕਾ ਥੋੜੜਿਆ ਦਿਨ ਚਾਰਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
कचा रंगु कसु्मभ का थोड़ड़िआ दिन चारि जीउ ॥ 
Kacẖā rang kasumbẖ kā thoṛṛiā ḏin cẖār jīo. 
The color of safflower is transitory; it lasts for only a few days. 

ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਭੁਲੀਆ ਠਗਿ ਮੁਠੀ ਕੂੜਿਆਰਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
विणु नावै भ्रमि भुलीआ ठगि मुठी कूड़िआरि जीउ ॥ 
viṇ nāvai bẖaram bẖulīā ṯẖag muṯẖī kūṛiār jīo. 
Without the Name, the false woman is deluded by doubt and plundered by thieves. 

ਸਚੇ ਸੇਤੀ ਰਤਿਆ ਜਨਮੁ ਨ ਦੂਜੀ ਵਾਰ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
सचे सेती रतिआ जनमु न दूजी वार जीउ ॥१॥ 
Sacẖė sėṯī raṯiā janam na ḏūjī vār jīo. ||1|| 
But those who are attuned to the True Lord, are not reincarnated again. ||1|| 

ਰੰਗੇ ਕਾ ਕਿਆ ਰੰਗੀਐ ਜੋ ਰਤੇ ਰੰਗੁ ਲਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
रंगे का किआ रंगीऐ जो रते रंगु लाइ जीउ ॥ 
Rangė kā kiā rangīai jo raṯė rang lāė jīo. 
How can one who is already dyed in the color of the Lord's Love, be colored any other color? 

ਰੰਗਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਸੇਵੀਐ ਸਚੇ ਸਿਉ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
रंगण वाला सेवीऐ सचे सिउ चितु लाइ जीउ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Rangaṇ vālā sėvīai sacẖė sio cẖiṯ lāė jīo. ||1|| rahāo. 
So serve God the Dyer, and focus your consciousness on the True Lord. ||1||Pause|| 

ਚਾਰੇ ਕੁੰਡਾ ਜੇ ਭਵਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਭਾਗਾ ਧਨੁ ਨਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
चारे कुंडा जे भवहि बिनु भागा धनु नाहि जीउ ॥ 
Cẖārė kundā jė bẖaveh bin bẖāgā ḏẖan nāhi jīo. 
You wander around in the four directions, but without the good fortune of destiny, you shall never obtain wealth. 

ਅਵਗਣਿ ਮੁਠੀ ਜੇ ਫਿਰਹਿ ਬਧਿਕ ਥਾਇ ਨ ਪਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
अवगणि मुठी जे फिरहि बधिक थाइ न पाहि जीउ ॥ 
Avgaṇ muṯẖī jė fireh baḏẖik thāė na pāhi jīo. 
If you are plundered by corruption and vice, you shall wander around, but like a fugitive, you shall find no place of rest. 

ਗੁਰਿ ਰਾਖੇ ਸੇ ਉਬਰੇ ਸਬਦਿ ਰਤੇ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
गुरि राखे से उबरे सबदि रते मन माहि जीउ ॥२॥ 
Gur rākẖė sė ubrė sabaḏ raṯė man māhi jīo. ||2|| 
Only those who are protected by the Guru are saved; their minds are attuned to the Word of the Shabad. ||2|| 

ਚਿਟੇ ਜਿਨ ਕੇ ਕਪੜੇ ਮੈਲੇ ਚਿਤ ਕਠੋਰ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
चिटे जिन के कपड़े मैले चित कठोर जीउ ॥ 
Cẖitė jin kė kapṛė mailė cẖiṯ kaṯẖor jīo. 
Those who wear white clothes, but have filthy and stone-hearted minds, 

ਤਿਨ ਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਊਪਜੈ ਦੂਜੈ ਵਿਆਪੇ ਚੋਰ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
तिन मुखि नामु न ऊपजै दूजै विआपे चोर जीउ ॥ 
Ŧin mukẖ nām na ūpjai ḏūjai viāpė cẖor jīo. 
may chant the Lord's Name with their mouths, but they are engrossed in duality; they are thieves. 

ਮੂਲੁ ਨ ਬੂਝਹਿ ਆਪਣਾ ਸੇ ਪਸੂਆ ਸੇ ਢੋਰ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
मूलु न बूझहि आपणा से पसूआ से ढोर जीउ ॥३॥ 
Mūl na būjẖeh āpṇā sė pasūā sė dẖor jīo. ||3|| 
They do not understand their own roots; they are beasts. They are just animals! ||3|| 

ਨਿਤ ਨਿਤ ਖੁਸੀਆ ਮਨੁ ਕਰੇ ਨਿਤ ਨਿਤ ਮੰਗੈ ਸੁਖ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
नित नित खुसीआ मनु करे नित नित मंगै सुख जीउ ॥ 
Niṯ niṯ kẖusīā man karė niṯ niṯ mangai sukẖ jīo. 
Constantly, continually, the mortal seeks pleasures. Constantly, continually, he begs for peace. 

ਕਰਤਾ ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ ਫਿਰਿ ਫਿਰਿ ਲਗਹਿ ਦੁਖ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
करता चिति न आवई फिरि फिरि लगहि दुख जीउ ॥ 
Karṯā cẖiṯ na āvī fir fir lageh ḏukẖ jīo. 
But he does not think of the Creator Lord, and so he is overtaken by pain, again and again. 

ਸੁਖ ਦੁਖ ਦਾਤਾ ਮਨਿ ਵਸੈ ਤਿਤੁ ਤਨਿ ਕੈਸੀ ਭੁਖ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥ 
सुख दुख दाता मनि वसै तितु तनि कैसी भुख जीउ ॥४॥ 
Sukẖ ḏukẖ ḏāṯā man vasai ṯiṯ ṯan kaisī bẖukẖ jīo. ||4|| 
But one, within whose mind the Giver of pleasure and pain dwells - how can his body feel any need? ||4|| 

ਬਾਕੀ ਵਾਲਾ ਤਲਬੀਐ ਸਿਰਿ ਮਾਰੇ ਜੰਦਾਰੁ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
बाकी वाला तलबीऐ सिरि मारे जंदारु जीउ ॥ 
Bākī vālā ṯalbīai sir mārė janḏār jīo. 
One who has a karmic debt to pay off is summoned, and the Messenger of Death smashes his head. 

ਲੇਖਾ ਮੰਗੈ ਦੇਵਣਾ ਪੁਛੈ ਕਰਿ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
लेखा मंगै देवणा पुछै करि बीचारु जीउ ॥ 
Lėkẖā mangai ḏėvṇā pucẖẖai kar bīcẖār jīo. 
When his account is called for, it has to be given. After it is reviewed, payment is demanded. 

ਸਚੇ ਕੀ ਲਿਵ ਉਬਰੈ ਬਖਸੇ ਬਖਸਣਹਾਰੁ ਜੀਉ ॥੫॥ 
सचे की लिव उबरै बखसे बखसणहारु जीउ ॥५॥ 
Sacẖė kī liv ubrai bakẖsė bakẖsaṇhār jīo. ||5|| 
Only love for the True One will save you; the Forgiver forgives. ||5|| 

ਅਨ ਕੋ ਕੀਜੈ ਮਿਤੜਾ ਖਾਕੁ ਰਲੈ ਮਰਿ ਜਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
अन को कीजै मितड़ा खाकु रलै मरि जाइ जीउ ॥ 
An ko kījai miṯṛā kẖāk ralai mar jāė jīo. 
If you make any friend other than God, you shall die and mingle with the dust. 

ਬਹੁ ਰੰਗ ਦੇਖਿ ਭੁਲਾਇਆ ਭੁਲਿ ਭੁਲਿ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
बहु रंग देखि भुलाइआ भुलि भुलि आवै जाइ जीउ ॥ 
Baho rang ḏėkẖ bẖulāiā bẖul bẖul āvai jāė jīo. 
Gazing upon the many games of love, you are beguiled and bewildered; you come and go in reincarnation. 

ਨਦਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਤੇ ਛੁਟੀਐ ਨਦਰੀ ਮੇਲਿ ਮਿਲਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥੬॥ 
नदरि प्रभू ते छुटीऐ नदरी मेलि मिलाइ जीउ ॥६॥ 
Naḏar parabẖū ṯė cẖẖutīai naḏrī mėl milāė jīo. ||6|| 
Only by God's Grace can you be saved. By His Grace, He unites in His Union. ||6|| 

ਗਾਫਲ ਗਿਆਨ ਵਿਹੂਣਿਆ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਨ ਭਾਲਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
गाफल गिआन विहूणिआ गुर बिनु गिआनु न भालि जीउ ॥ 
Gāfal giān vihūṇiā gur bin giān na bẖāl jīo. 
O careless one, you are totally lacking any wisdom; do not seek wisdom without the Guru. 

ਖਿੰਚੋਤਾਣਿ ਵਿਗੁਚੀਐ ਬੁਰਾ ਭਲਾ ਦੁਇ ਨਾਲਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
खिंचोताणि विगुचीऐ बुरा भला दुइ नालि जीउ ॥ 
Kẖincẖoṯāṇ vigucẖīai burā bẖalā ḏuė nāl jīo. 
By indecision and inner conflict, you shall come to ruin. Good and bad both pull at you. 

ਬਿਨੁ ਸਬਦੈ ਭੈ ਰਤਿਆ ਸਭ ਜੋਹੀ ਜਮਕਾਲਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੭॥ 
बिनु सबदै भै रतिआ सभ जोही जमकालि जीउ ॥७॥ 
Bin sabḏai bẖai raṯiā sabẖ johī jamkāl jīo. ||7|| 
Without being attuned to the Word of the Shabad and the Fear of God, all come under the gaze of the Messenger of Death. ||7|| 

ਜਿਨਿ ਕਰਿ ਕਾਰਣੁ ਧਾਰਿਆ ਸਭਸੈ ਦੇਇ ਆਧਾਰੁ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
जिनि करि कारणु धारिआ सभसै देइ आधारु जीउ ॥ 
Jin kar kāraṇ ḏẖāriā sabẖsai ḏėė āḏẖār jīo. 
He who created the creation and sustains it, gives sustenance to all. 

ਸੋ ਕਿਉ ਮਨਹੁ ਵਿਸਾਰੀਐ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਦਾਤਾਰੁ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
सो किउ मनहु विसारीऐ सदा सदा दातारु जीउ ॥ 
So kio manhu visārīai saḏā saḏā ḏāṯār jīo. 
How can you forget Him from your mind? He is the Great Giver, forever and ever. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਵੀਸਰੈ ਨਿਧਾਰਾ ਆਧਾਰੁ ਜੀਉ ॥੮॥੧॥੨॥ 
नानक नामु न वीसरै निधारा आधारु जीउ ॥८॥१॥२॥ 
Nānak nām na vīsrai niḏẖārā āḏẖār jīo. ||8||1||2|| 
Nanak shall never forget the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the Support of the unsupported. ||8||1||2|| 

ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਕਾਫੀ ਘਰੁ ੧੦

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WEEKLY GURBANI SHABAD

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ॥ 

 ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਘਰੁ ੯॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ - ਪੰਨਾ ੭੫੧॥ ਕਚਾ ਰੰਗੁ ਕਸੁੰਭ ਕਾ ਥੋੜੜਿਆ ਦਿਨ ਚਾਰਿ ਜੀਉ॥ ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਭੁਲੀਆ ਠਗਿ ਮੁਠੀ ਕੂੜਿਆਰਿ ਜੀਉ॥ ਸਚੇ ਸੇਤੀ ਰਤਿਆ ਜਨਮੁ ਨ ਦੂਜੀ ਵਾਰ ਜੀਉ॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸੋਝੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਐ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਇਹ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਦੇਖ ਦੇਖ ਕੇ ਤੂੰ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈਂ, ਇਹ ਤਾਂ ਕਸੁੰਭੇ ਦੇ ਕੱਚੇ ਰੰਗ ਵਾਂਗ ਥੋੜੇ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਨੂੰ ਭੁਲਾ ਕੇ, ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਖ਼ਰਾਬ ਨਾ ਕਰ। ਇਸ ਲਈ, ਜੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਆਪਣਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਸਫਲਾ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ, ਤਾਂ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰਨੀ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। (੧) 

Guru Nanak Sahib teaches us that the worldly pleasures are momentary and unreal, which last for a few days just as the false colour of a safflower. By forgetting the True Naam of God, we should not waste our life in vain. If we wish to lead a successful life, we need to acquire God like virtues by seeking His refuge. (1) 

ਰੰਗੇ ਕਾ ਕਿਆ ਰੰਗੀਐ ਜੋ ਰਤੇ ਰੰਗੁ ਲਾਇ ਜੀਉ॥ 

ਰੰਗਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਸੇਵੀਐ ਸਚੇ ਸਿਉ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇ ਜੀਉ॥ ੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਭਾਈ, ਜੇਹੜੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਇਕ-ਮਿਕ ਹੋ ਗਏ ਹੋਣ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਫਿਰ ਹੋਰ ਕਿਸੇ ਤੋਂ ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਲੈਣ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦੀ। ਇਸ ਲਈ, ਸਾਨੂੰ ਪੂਰੀ ਲਗਨ ਨਾਲ ਸੱਚਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਜੋ ਅਸੀਂ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰ ਸਕੀਏ। (੧ / ਰਹਾਉ) 

The persons, who remain immersed in the recitation of the True Naam, having inculcated the love of God in their hearts need no other help. With unflinching devotion, we should recite God’s True Naam, which would enable us to obey the Divine Command. (1 – Pause)

ਚਾਰੇ ਕੁੰਡਾ ਜੇ ਭਵਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਭਾਗਾ ਧਨੁ ਨਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ॥ 

ਅਵਗਣਿ ਮੁਠੀ ਜੇ ਫਿਰਹਿ ਬਧਿਕ ਥਾਇ ਨ ਪਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ॥ 

ਗੁਰਿ ਰਾਖੇ ਸੇ ਉਬਰੇ ਸਬਦਿ ਰਤੇ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ॥ ੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਰਹਿਮਤ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਜੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿਖੇ ਭਟਕਦੇ ਰਹੀਏ ਤਾਂ ਭੀ ਅਸੀਂ ਕੁੱਝ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੇ। ਜਦੋਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਔਗਣਾਂ ਕਰਕੇ, ਇੱਕ ਕੈਦੀ/ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ ਵਾਂਗ ਐਵੇਂ ਹੀ ਭਟਕਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ। ਪਰ ਜੇਹੜੇ ਗੁਰਮੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਬਤੀਤ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀਂ ਮਾਇਆ-ਜਾਲ ਅਤੇ ਦੁੱਖ-ਤਕਲੀਫਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਚ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। (੨) 

Without God’s Bliss, even if the human being may wander around the four corners of the world in trying to obtain the countless wealth, he can’t get his desires fulfilled. The faithless person, who remains engrossed in vicious actions, cannot find any solace like a shackled prisoner. However those persons, who follow the Guru’s teachings, do not experience the worldly sufferings. (2) 

ਚਿਟੇ ਜਿਨ ਕੇ ਕਪੜੇ ਮੈਲੇ ਚਿਤ ਕਠੋਰ ਜੀਉ॥ 

ਤਿਨ ਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਊਪਜੈ ਦੂਜੈ ਵਿਆਪੇ ਚੋਰ ਜੀਉ॥ 

ਮੂਲੁ ਨ ਬੂਝਹਿ ਆਪਣਾ ਸੇ ਪਸੂਆ ਸੇ ਢੋਰ ਜੀਉ॥ ੩॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਐ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਕਿਸੇ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਦੇ ਚਿੱਟੇ ਕੱਪੜੇ ਦੇਖ ਕੇ, ਇਹ ਨਾ ਸਮਝ ਬੈਠੀਂ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਭਲਾ ਪੁਰਸ਼ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ, ਸਗੋਂ ਐਸੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਨਿਰਦਈ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਬਗੁਲਾ ਪੰਛੀ ਦੇਖਣ ਨੂੰ ਸਫੇਦ ਲਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਉਹ ਸਮਾਧੀ ਲਾ ਕੇ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਫੜਣ ਦੀ ਤਾਕ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਿਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਇੱਕ ਚੋਰ ਵਾਲੀ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਹੋਣ ਕਰਕੇ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਮੂੰਹੋਂ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਿਆ ਕੋਈ ਅਰਥ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਖਦਾ। ਐਸੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਬਾਹਰੋਂ ਭਾਵੇਂ ਸਾਧ ਦਿੱਸਦੇ ਹਨ, ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਹ ਡੰਗਰ ਤੇ ਚੋਰ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ ਇਨਸਾਨੀਯਤ ਦਾ ਅਸਲੀ ਰੂਪ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਹੁੰਦਾ। (੩) {ਇਹੀ ਹਾਲ ਹੁਣ ਦੇ ਚਿੱਟੇ ਚੋਲਿਆਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਸੰਤਾਂ -ਬਾਬਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜੇ ਆਪ ਕੋਈ ਕਿਰਤ ਕਰਦੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਗੋਂ ਕਿਰਤੀ ਪਰਵਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਮੰਗ ਕੇ ਐਸ਼ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ} 

Those persons, who wear white clothes and pose themselves to be very religious and virtuous by their outer appearance, are basically very cruel like a white crane ever ready to pounce upon fish. They are engrossed in vicious thoughts due to their dual-mindedness though they pretend to recite God’s True Naam. Like a thief, their mind is always busy in usurping others’ possessions and to amass worldly things by unfair means. Such persons could only be termed as animals and thieves because they hardly understand their inner wickedness. (3) 

[This description equally applies to the present day so called sant-babas and the like because they do not earn their livelihood by honest means, but just as parasites live on others earnings]

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney-Australia): Sunday, 25th November 2007


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

ਰਾਗੁ ਸਾਰੰਗ ਬਾਣੀ ਭਗਤਾਂ ਕੀ ॥ 
रागु सारंग बाणी भगतां की ॥ 
Rāg sārang baṇī bẖagṯāŉ kī. 
Raag Saarang, The Word Of The Devotees. 

ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ॥ 
कबीर जी ॥ 
Kabīr jī. 
Kabeer Jee: 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ikoaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਕਹਾ ਨਰ ਗਰਬਸਿ ਥੋਰੀ ਬਾਤ ॥ 
कहा नर गरबसि थोरी बात ॥ 
Kahā nar garbas thorī bāṯ. 
O mortal, why are you so proud of small things? 

ਮਨ ਦਸ ਨਾਜੁ ਟਕਾ ਚਾਰਿ ਗਾਂਠੀ ਐਂਡੌ ਟੇਢੌ ਜਾਤੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
मन दस नाजु टका चारि गांठी ऐंडौ टेढौ जातु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Man ḏas nāj takā cẖār gāŉṯẖī aiŉdou tėdẖou jāṯ. ||1|| rahāo. 
With a few pounds of grain and a few coins in your pocket, you are totally puffed up with pride. ||1||Pause|| 

ਬਹੁਤੁ ਪ੍ਰਤਾਪੁ ਗਾਂਉ ਸਉ ਪਾਏ ਦੁਇ ਲਖ ਟਕਾ ਬਰਾਤ ॥ 
बहुतु प्रतापु गांउ सउ पाए दुइ लख टका बरात ॥ 
Bahuṯ parṯāp gāŉo sao pāė ḏuė lakẖ takā barāṯ. 
With great pomp and ceremony, you control a hundred villages, with an income of hundreds of thousands of dollars. 

ਦਿਵਸ ਚਾਰਿ ਕੀ ਕਰਹੁ ਸਾਹਿਬੀ ਜੈਸੇ ਬਨ ਹਰ ਪਾਤ ॥੧॥ 
दिवस चारि की करहु साहिबी जैसे बन हर पात ॥१॥ 
Ḏivas cẖār kī karahu sāhibī jaisė ban har pāṯ. ||1|| 
The power you exert will last for only a few days, like the green leaves of the forest. ||1|| 

ਨਾ ਕੋਊ ਲੈ ਆਇਓ ਇਹੁ ਧਨੁ ਨਾ ਕੋਊ ਲੈ ਜਾਤੁ ॥ 
ना कोऊ लै आइओ इहु धनु ना कोऊ लै जातु ॥ 
Nā koū lai āio ih ḏẖan nā koū lai jāṯ. 
No one has brought this wealth with him, and no one will take it with him when he goes. 

ਰਾਵਨ ਹੂੰ ਤੇ ਅਧਿਕ ਛਤ੍ਰਪਤਿ ਖਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਗਏ ਬਿਲਾਤ ॥੨॥ 
रावन हूं ते अधिक छत्रपति खिन महि गए बिलात ॥२॥ 
Rāvan hūŉ ṯė aḏẖik cẖẖaṯarpaṯ kẖin meh gaė bilāṯ. ||2|| 
Emperors, even greater than Raawan, passed away in an instant. ||2||

ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸੰਤ ਸਦਾ ਥਿਰੁ ਪੂਜਹੁ ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਾਤ ॥ 
हरि के संत सदा थिरु पूजहु जो हरि नामु जपात ॥ 
Har kė sanṯ saḏā thir pūjahu jo har nām japāṯ. 
The Lord's Saints are steady and stable forever; they worship and adore Him, and chant the Lord's Name. 

ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰਤ ਹੈ ਗੋਬਿਦੁ ਤੇ ਸਤਸੰਗਿ ਮਿਲਾਤ ॥੩॥ 
जिन कउ क्रिपा करत है गोबिदु ते सतसंगि मिलात ॥३॥ 
Jin kao kirpā karaṯ hai gobiḏ ṯė saṯsang milāṯ. ||3|| 
Those who are mercifully blessed by the Lord of the Universe, join the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation. ||3|| 

ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਬਨਿਤਾ ਸੁਤ ਸੰਪਤਿ ਅੰਤਿ ਨ ਚਲਤ ਸੰਗਾਤ ॥ 
मात पिता बनिता सुत स्मपति अंति न चलत संगात ॥ 
Māṯ piṯā baniṯā suṯ sampaṯ anṯ na cẖalaṯ sangāṯ. 
Mother, father, spouse, children and wealth will not go along with you in the end. 

ਕਹਤ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਰਾਮ ਭਜੁ ਬਉਰੇ ਜਨਮੁ ਅਕਾਰਥ ਜਾਤ ॥੪॥੧॥ 
कहत कबीरु राम भजु बउरे जनमु अकारथ जात ॥४॥१॥ 
Kahaṯ Kabīr rām bẖaj baurė janam akārath jāṯ. ||4||1|| 
Says Kabeer, meditate and vibrate on the Lord, O madman. Your life is uselessly wasting away. ||4||1|| 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
isWK mfrg 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ॥

ਰਾਗੁ ਸਾਰੰਗ ਬਾਣੀ ਭਗਤਾਂ ਕੀ॥ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ - ਪੰਨਾ ੧੨੫੧॥ 

ਕਹਾ ਨਰ ਗਰਬਸਿ ਥੋਰੀ ਬਾਤ॥ ਮਨ ਦਸ ਨਾਜੁ ਟਕਾ ਚਾਰਿ ਗਾਂਠੀ ਐਂਡੌ ਟੇਢੌ ਜਾਤੁ॥ ੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਭਗਤ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸੋਝੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਐ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਕਿਉਂ ਤੂੰ ਪੱਲ ਭਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਘਮੰਡ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈਂ? ਜੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਪਾਸ ਥੋੜੀ ਜਿਹੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਇਕੱਠੀ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਹੈ, ਜਾਂ ਹੋਰ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਮਿਲ ਗਈਆਂ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਭੀ ਕਿਉਂ ਐਨੀ ਆਕੜ ਦਿਖਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈਂ? (੧ / ਰਹਾਉ) {ਆਓ, ਅਸੀਂ ਭੀ ਸਮਝਣ ਦੀ ਕੋਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਕਰੀਏ ਕਿ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ, ਅਤੇ ਸਦਾ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹੀਏ) 

Why do we feel egoistic for small achievements? Why are we moving around in a puffing manner with pride by acquisition of the worldly possessions more than other persons? (1 – Pause and Ponder)

ਬਹੁਤੁ ਪ੍ਰਾਤਪੁ ਗਾਂਉ ਸਉ ਪਾਏ ਦੁਇ ਲਖ ਟਕਾ ਬਰਾਤ॥ 

ਦਿਵਸ ਚਾਰਿ ਕੀ ਕਰਹੁ ਸਾਹਿਬੀ ਜੈਸੇ ਬਨ ਹਰ ਪਾਤ॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਜੰਗਲ ਦੇ ਪੱਤਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਮਸਾਲ ਦੇ ਕੇ, ਭਗਤ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸੇਧ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਹਰੇ ਪੱਤੇ ਥੋੜੇ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਸੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਇਵੇਂ ਹੀ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਦੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ, ਪਿੰਡਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਜਾਗੀਰਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀਂ ਦੌਲਤ, ਆਦਿਕ ਇੱਥੇ ਹੀ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਚਲੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। (੧) 

Even if we are lucky to acquire little more popularity, property and wealth, but all this grandeur is short lived just as the green leaves, which wither within a few days. (1) 

ਨਾ ਕੋਊ ਲੈ ਆਇਓ ਇਹੁ ਧਨੁ ਨਾ ਕੋਊ ਲੈ ਜਾਤੁ॥ 

ਰਾਵਨ ਹੂੰ ਤੇ ਅਧਿਕ ਛਤ੍ਰਪਤਿ ਖਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਗਏ ਬਿਲਾਤ॥ ੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਇਹ ਸੰਸਾਰੀ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਨਾਹ ਕੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਜੰਮਣ ਸਮੇਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਲ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਨਾਹ ਹੀ ਮਰਨ ਸਮੇਂ ਇਥੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਚੀਜ਼ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਰਾਵਣ ਤੋਂ ਭੀ ਵਧੀਕ ਅਮੀਰ ਰਾਜੇ ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਇੱਕ ਪਲਕ ਵਿੱਚ ਚਲੇ ਗਏ। (੨) 

In fact, at the time of birth, no person had ever brought any worldly possession or wealth, nor can anyone take away these at the time of death. Even greater and mightier kings than Ravana have passed away within no time. (2) 

ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸੰਤ ਸਦਾ ਥਿਰੁ ਪੂਜਹੁ ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਾਤ॥ 

ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰਤ ਹੈ ਗੋਬਿਦੁ ਤੇ ਸਤਸੰਗਿ ਮਿਲਾਤ॥ ੩॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਭਾਵੇਂ ਹਰੇਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਮੌਤ ਦੇ ਡਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਿਚਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਗੁਰਮੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਮੌਤ ਦੇ ਭੈਅ ਤੋਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਡਰਦੇ। ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆਂ ਉੱਪਰ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਜੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤ ਕਰਕੇ ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। (੩) 

Although every person remains in the fear of death, the Guru-oriented persons, who have sought God’s refuge, are not afraid of death. The persons, who are blessed by the True Lord’s Grace, are enabled to rejoice the company of noble persons by reciting God’s True Naam. (3)

ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਬਨਿਤਾ ਸੁਤ ਸੰਪਤਿ ਅੰਤਿ ਨ ਚਲਤ ਸੰਗਾਤ॥ 

ਕਹਤ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਰਾਮ ਭਜੁ ਬਉਰੇ ਜਨਮੁ ਅਕਾਰਥ ਜਾਤ॥ ੪॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਭਗਤ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਐ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਮੌਤ ਸਮੇਂ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਸੰਬੰਧੀ, ਰਿਸ਼ਤੇਦਾਰ ਅਤੇ ਸੰਗੀ-ਸਾਥੀ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਂਦਾ। ਹੇ ਮੂਰਖ਼ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰ ਅਤੇ ਇਸ ਜੀਵਨ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਨਾ ਗੁਆ। (੪ / ੧) 

Bhagat Kabir Jee says that at the time of death, all the family members, close relatives and other friends do not accompany the human being. O foolish person! Start reciting God’s True Naam with devotion, and don’t waste your life in vain. (4 / 1)

[Let us subdue our Ego, and lead life with devotion and humility]

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney-Australia): Sunday, 2nd December 2007

GURBANI SHABAD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib
Salok mehlā 3. 
Shalok, Third Mehl: 

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਨ ਆਇਓ ਜਿਤੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਸੋਝੀ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
अंतरि गिआनु न आइओ जितु किछु सोझी पाइ ॥ 
Anṯar giān na āio jiṯ kicẖẖ sojẖī pāė. 
Spiritual wisdom, which would bring understanding, does not enter into his mind. 

ਵਿਣੁ ਡਿਠਾ ਕਿਆ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਅੰਧਾ ਅੰਧੁ ਕਮਾਇ ॥ 
विणु डिठा किआ सालाहीऐ अंधा अंधु कमाइ ॥ 
viṇ diṯẖā kiā salāhīai anḏẖā anḏẖ kamāė. 
Without seeing, how can he praise the Lord? The blind act in blindness. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਬਦੁ ਪਛਾਣੀਐ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਸੈ ਮਨਿ ਆਇ ॥੧॥ 
नानक सबदु पछाणीऐ नामु वसै मनि आइ ॥१॥ 
Nānak sabaḏ pacẖẖāṇīai nām vasai man āė. ||1|| 
O Nanak, when one realizes the Word of the Shabad, then the Naam comes to abide in the mind. ||1|| 

ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 
मः ३ ॥ 
Mehlā 3. 
Third Mehl: 

ਇਕਾ ਬਾਣੀ ਇਕੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਇਕੋ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰਿ ॥ 
इका बाणी इकु गुरु इको सबदु वीचारि ॥ 
Ikā baṇī ik gur iko sabaḏ vīcẖār. 
There is One Bani; there is One Guru; there is one Shabad to contemplate. 

ਸਚਾ ਸਉਦਾ ਹਟੁ ਸਚੁ ਰਤਨੀ ਭਰੇ ਭੰਡਾਰ ॥ 
सचा सउदा हटु सचु रतनी भरे भंडार ॥ 
Sacẖā sauḏā hat sacẖ raṯnī bẖarė bẖandār. 
True is the merchandise, and true is the shop; the warehouses are overflowing with jewels. 

ਗੁਰ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਤੇ ਪਾਈਅਨਿ ਜੇ ਦੇਵੈ ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ 
गुर किरपा ते पाईअनि जे देवै देवणहारु ॥ 
Gur kirpā ṯė pāīan jė ḏėvai ḏėvaṇhār. 
By Guru's Grace, they are obtained, if the Great Giver gives them. 

ਸਚਾ ਸਉਦਾ ਲਾਭੁ ਸਦਾ ਖਟਿਆ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥ 
सचा सउदा लाभु सदा खटिआ नामु अपारु ॥ 
Sacẖā sauḏā lābẖ saḏā kẖatiā nām apār. 
Dealing in this true merchandise, one earns the profit of the incomparable Naam. 

ਵਿਖੁ ਵਿਚਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪ੍ਰਗਟਿਆ ਕਰਮਿ ਪੀਆਵਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ 
विखु विचि अम्रितु प्रगटिआ करमि पीआवणहारु ॥ 
vikẖ vicẖ amriṯ pargatiā karam pīāvaṇhār. 
In the midst of poison, the Ambrosial Nectar is revealed; by His Mercy, one drinks it in. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚੁ ਸਲਾਹੀਐ ਧੰਨੁ ਸਵਾਰਣਹਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ 
नानक सचु सलाहीऐ धंनु सवारणहारु ॥२॥ 
Nānak sacẖ salāhīai ḏẖan savāraṇhār. ||2|| 
O Nanak, praise the True Lord; blessed is the Creator, the Embellisher. ||2|| 

ਪਉੜੀ ॥ 
पउड़ी ॥ 
Paoṛī. 
Pauree: 

ਜਿਨਾ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਕੂੜੁ ਵਰਤੈ ਸਚੁ ਨ ਭਾਵਈ ॥ 
जिना अंदरि कूड़ु वरतै सचु न भावई ॥ 
Jinā anḏar kūṛ varṯai sacẖ na bẖāvī. 
Those who are permeated by falsehood, do not love the Truth. 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਬੋਲੈ ਸਚੁ ਕੂੜਾ ਜਲਿ ਜਾਵਈ ॥ 
जे को बोलै सचु कूड़ा जलि जावई ॥ 
Jė ko bolai sacẖ kūṛā jal jāvī. 
If someone speaks the Truth, falsehood is burnt away. 

ਕੂੜਿਆਰੀ ਰਜੈ ਕੂੜਿ ਜਿਉ ਵਿਸਟਾ ਕਾਗੁ ਖਾਵਈ ॥ 
कूड़िआरी रजै कूड़ि जिउ विसटा कागु खावई ॥ 
Kẖūṛiārī rajai kūṛ jio vistā kāg kẖāvī. 
The false are satisfied by falsehood, like the crows who eat manure. 

ਜਿਸੁ ਹਰਿ ਹੋਇ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ ਸੋ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਵਈ ॥ 
जिसु हरि होइ क्रिपालु सो नामु धिआवई ॥ 
Jis har hoė kirpāl so nām ḏẖiāvaī. 
When the Lord grants His Grace, then one meditates on the Naam, the Name of the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਰਾਧਿ ਕੂੜੁ ਪਾਪੁ ਲਹਿ ਜਾਵਈ ॥੧੦॥ 
हरि गुरमुखि नामु अराधि कूड़ु पापु लहि जावई ॥१०॥ 
Har gurmukẖ nām arāḏẖ kūṛ pāp leh jāvī. ||10|| 
As Gurmukh, worship the Lord's Name in adoration; fraud and sin shall disappear. ||10||

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ॥

ਰਾਗੁ ਸੋਰਠਿ ਵਾਰ ਮਹਲੇ ੪ ਕੀ॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ - ਪੰਨਾ ੬੪੬॥ 

ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮ: ੩॥ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਨ ਆਇਓ ਜਿਤੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਸੋਝੀ ਪਾਇ॥ ਵਿਣੁ ਡਿਠਾ ਕਿਆ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਅੰਧਾ ਅੰਧੁ ਕਮਾਇ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਬਦੁ ਪਛਾਣੀਐ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਸੈ ਮਨਿ ਆਇ॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਗਿਆਨ-ਜੋਤਿ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਹੇ ਭਾਈ, ਜਦ ਤਕ ਸਾਡੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਰੂਹਾਨੀ ਗਿਆਨ ਪ੍ਰਵੇਸ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ, ਅਸੀਂ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਵਾਰੇ ਸੋਝੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੇ। ਇੰਜ, ਅਗਿਆਨੀ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਬੇਕਾਰ ਕੰਮਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਉਲਝਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ, ਜੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਗੁਰ-ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਨੂੰ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰ ਲਈਏ ਤਾਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਸਾਅ ਸਕਦੇ ਹੈਂ। ੧। 

By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s divine spirit, Guru Amardas Sahib advises us that without attaining the Divine Enlightenment in our hearts, we can’t realize God’s Grace and Virtues.

Thus, without perceiving the True Lord, stupid person remains entangled in fruitless actions. But, if we start following the Guru’s teachings with devotion and humility, then we could acquire some realization of the True Naam in our heart. (1) 

ਮ: ੩॥ ਇਕਾ ਬਾਣੀ ਇਕੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਇਕੋ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰਿ॥ ਸਚਾ ਸਉਦਾ ਹਟੁ ਸਚੁ ਰਤਨੀ ਭਰੇ ਭੰਡਾਰ॥ ਗੁਰ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਤੇ ਪਾਈਅਨਿ ਜੇ ਦੇਵੈ ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰੁ॥ ਸਚਾ ਸਉਦਾ ਲਾਭੁ ਸਦਾ ਖਟਿਆ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਪਾਰੁ॥ ਵਿਖੁ ਵਿਚਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪ੍ਰਗਟਿਆ ਕਰਮਿ ਪੀਆਵਣਹਾਰੁ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚੁ ਸਲਾਹੀਐ ਧੰਨੁ ਸਵਾਰਣਹਾਰੁ॥ ੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਸਾਡੇ ਲਈ ਇੱਕ ਬਾਣੀ ਹੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗਿਆਨ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕਰਨੀ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਹੀ ਸੱਚਾ ਸੌਦਾ ਅਤੇ ਸੱਭ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਚੀ ਦੁਕਾਨ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੀਮਤੀ ਰਤਨਾਂ ਵਾਂਗ, ਰੂਹਾਨੀ ਗਿਆਨ ਭਰਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਪਰ, ਇਹ ਸੱਚ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਸਦਕਾ, ਗੁਰਮੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਫਿਰ ਕਿਸੇ ਕਿਸਮ ਦੀ ਕਮੀ ਮਹਿਸੂਸ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀਂ ਜ਼ਹਿਰੀਲੇ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਭੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੀ ਝਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਤ ਹੋਣ ਲਗ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਗਿਅਨਾ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਦਕਾ, ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਜੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਨੂੰ ਸਚਿਆਰ ਬਣਾਉਣਾ ਚਾਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। (੨) 

Guru Sahib guides us that there is only one Guru in the Name of God’s Divine Enlightenment and as such we should always endeavour to contemplate on the Divine Word. God’s Divine Knowledge is the true merchandise of virtues and the invaluable jewels of the True Naam. But this spiritual treasure could only be attained through God’s Grace. By following the 

Divine teachings, the Guru-minded persons feel fully satiated in life and even realize the goodness out of worldly vicious thoughts. By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s Divine spirit, Guru Amardas Sahib teaches us that if we really wish to lead the Truthful life, then we should always remain engaged in reciting the praises of the True Lord. (2) 

ਪਉੜੀ॥ ਜਿਨਾ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਕੂੜੁ ਵਰਤੈ ਸਚੁ ਨ ਭਾਵਈ॥ ਜੇ ਕੋ ਬੋਲੈ ਸਚੁ ਕੂੜਾ ਜਲਿ ਜਾਵਈ॥ ਕੂੜਿਆਰੀ ਰਜੈ ਕੂੜਿ ਜਿਉ ਵਿਸਟਾ ਕਾਗੁ ਖਾਵਈ॥ ਜਿਸੁ ਹਰਿ ਹੋਇ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ ਸੋ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਵਈ॥ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਰਾਧਿ ਕੂੜੁ ਪਾਪੁ ਲਹਿ ਜਾਵਈ॥ ੧੦॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਦਾ ਬੁਰਿਆਈ ਹੀ ਭਰੀ ਰਹੀ ਹੋਵੇ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸੱਚ ਚੰਗਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਲਗਦਾ ਅਤੇ ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਸੱਚ ਬੋਲਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਬੁਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਹੋਰ ਭੀ ਔਖਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਵੇਂ ਕਾਂ ਗੰਦਗੀ ਖਾ ਕੇ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਇਵੇਂ ਹੀ ਕੁੜਿਆਰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਬੁਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਕੇ ਬਹੁਤ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ, ਜਿਸ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਉਪਰ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਆਪਣੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ ਦੇਵੇ, ਉਹ ਫਿਰ ਸੱਚਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਧਿਆਨ ਲਗਾਈ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇੰਜ, ਗੁਰਮੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਦੁਆਰਾ, ਬੁਰੇ ਕੰਮਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਅਨੇਕ ਗੁਨਾਹਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਚੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। (੧੦) 

The faithless persons, who remain engrossed in the worldly falsehood, can never appreciate the Truth. In fact, the self-willed person frets and fumes when any other person speaks the Truth. As the crow enjoys eating filth, so is the faithless person, who too takes pleasure in telling the falsehood. Whereas the person blessed with God’s Grace, keeps attuned with the True Naam. Thus, the Guru-minded persons, who always recite God’s True Naam do not indulge in bad deeds thereby remain far away from falsehood and vicious thoughts. (10)

Waheguru jee ka Khalsa Waheguru jee kee Fateh

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney – Australia): Sunday, 16th December 2007


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GURBANI SHABAD


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dera kds ji,
It is nice sewa to the sangat. Can we have a thread wherein we start from page/ang 1 of the SGGs ji and dig the meaning and share it. Just an idea. What do you think.?


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sikh80 said:


> Dera kds ji,
> It is nice sewa to the sangat. Can we have a thread wherein we start from page/ang 1 of the SGGs ji and dig the meaning and share it. Just an idea. What do you think.?



Idea is good but gurbaani vichaar on sikhmarg is not published page wise.so as they are
publishing i am posting here.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 17, 2007)

In that case we can make a group of five/six members of similar inquisitiveness and begin giving our interpretations.It shall be a slow process but we can work out modalities.
Is it feasible like this or do you forsee some problems.?


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sikh80 said:


> In that case we can make a group of five/six members of similar inquisitiveness and begin giving our interpretations.It shall be a slow process but we can work out modalities.
> Is it feasible like this or do you forsee some problems.?



Well i don't see problem but we need very good gurbani scholars to interpret gurbani or there will be a big fight on each and every single line.At present I don't consider myself as much scholar to interpret gurbani


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok , In that case I shall think it over and let you know after contactinmg some other members and their willingness.If something positive crops up I shall keep you posted.


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

Rāmkalī mehlā 1. 
Raamkalee, First Mehl: 

ਤੁਧਨੋ ਨਿਵਣੁ ਮੰਨਣੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
तुधनो निवणु मंनणु तेरा नाउ ॥ 
Ŧuḏẖno nivaṇ manaṇ ṯėrā nāo. 
To place one's faith in Your Name, Lord, is true worship. 

ਸਾਚੁ ਭੇਟ ਬੈਸਣ ਕਉ ਥਾਉ ॥ 
साचु भेट बैसण कउ थाउ ॥ 
Sācẖ bẖėt baisaṇ kao thāo. 
With an offering of Truth, one obtains a place to sit. 

ਸਤੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ॥ 
सतु संतोखु होवै अरदासि ॥ 
Saṯ sanṯokẖ hovai arḏās. 
If a prayer is offered with truth and contentment, 

ਤਾ ਸੁਣਿ ਸਦਿ ਬਹਾਲੇ ਪਾਸਿ ॥੧॥ 
ता सुणि सदि बहाले पासि ॥१॥ 
Ŧā suṇ saḏ bahālė pās. ||1|| 
the Lord will hear it, and call him in to sit by Him. ||1|| 

ਨਾਨਕ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
नानक बिरथा कोइ न होइ ॥ 
Nānak birthā koė na hoė. 
O Nanak, no one returns empty-handed; 

ਐਸੀ ਦਰਗਹ ਸਾਚਾ ਸੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
ऐसी दरगह साचा सोइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Aisī ḏargeh sācẖā soė. ||1|| rahāo. 
such is the Court of the True Lord. ||1||Pause|| 

ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤਿ ਪੋਤਾ ਕਰਮੁ ਪਸਾਉ ॥ 
प्रापति पोता करमु पसाउ ॥ 
Parāpaṯ poṯā karam pasāo. 
The treasure I seek is the gift of Your Grace. 

ਤੂ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਮੰਗਤ ਜਨ ਚਾਉ ॥ 
तू देवहि मंगत जन चाउ ॥ 
Ŧū ḏėveh mangaṯ jan cẖāo. 
Please bless this humble beggar - this is what I seek. 

ਭਾਡੈ ਭਾਉ ਪਵੈ ਤਿਤੁ ਆਇ ॥ 
भाडै भाउ पवै तितु आइ ॥ 
Bẖādai bẖāo pavai ṯiṯ āė. 
Please, pour Your Love into the cup of my heart. 

ਧੁਰਿ ਤੈ ਛੋਡੀ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਪਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
धुरि तै छोडी कीमति पाइ ॥२॥ 
Ḏẖur ṯai cẖẖodī kīmaṯ pāė. ||2|| 
This is Your pre-determined value. ||2|| 

ਜਿਨਿ ਕਿਛੁ ਕੀਆ ਸੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰੈ ॥ 
जिनि किछु कीआ सो किछु करै ॥ 
Jin kicẖẖ kīā so kicẖẖ karai. 
The One who created everything, does everything. 

ਅਪਨੀ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਆਪੇ ਧਰੈ ॥ 
अपनी कीमति आपे धरै ॥ 
Apnī kīmaṯ āpė ḏẖarai. 
He Himself appraises His own value. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਹੋਆ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਇ ॥ 
गुरमुखि परगटु होआ हरि राइ ॥ 
Gurmukẖ pargat hoā har rāė. 
The Sovereign Lord King becomes manifest to the Gurmukh. 

ਨਾ ਕੋ ਆਵੈ ਨਾ ਕੋ ਜਾਇ ॥੩॥ 
ना को आवै ना को जाइ ॥३॥ 
Nā ko āvai nā ko jāė. ||3|| 
He does not come, and He does not go. ||3|| 

ਲੋਕੁ ਧਿਕਾਰੁ ਕਹੈ ਮੰਗਤ ਜਨ ਮਾਗਤ ਮਾਨੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
लोकु धिकारु कहै मंगत जन मागत मानु न पाइआ ॥ 
Lok ḏẖikār kahai mangaṯ jan māgaṯ mān na pāiā. 
People curse at the beggar; by begging, he does not receive honor. 

ਸਹ ਕੀਆ ਗਲਾ ਦਰ ਕੀਆ ਬਾਤਾ ਤੈ ਤਾ ਕਹਣੁ ਕਹਾਇਆ ॥੪॥੮॥ 
सह कीआ गला दर कीआ बाता तै ता कहणु कहाइआ ॥४॥८॥ 
Sah kīā galā ḏar kīā bāṯā ṯai ṯā kahaṇ kahāiā. ||4||8|| 
O Lord, You inspire me to speak Your Words, and tell the Story of Your Court. ||4||


ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ॥ 

 ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ - ਪੰਨਾ ੮੭੮॥ ਤੁਧਨੋ ਨਿਵਣੁ ਮੰਨਣੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਉ॥ 

ਸਾਚੁ ਭੇਟ ਬੈਸਣ ਕਉ ਥਾਉ॥ ਸਤੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ॥ ਤਾ ਸੁਣਿ ਸਦਿ ਬਹਾਲੇ ਪਾਸਿ॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ! ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਬਤੀਤ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੀ ਸਾਡਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਅਗੇ ਨਿਵਣਾ ਹੈ। ਤੇਰੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੀ ਸਾਡੇ ਵਲੋਂ ਭੇਟਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਸਦਕਾ ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਪਾਤਰ ਬਣ ਸਕਦੇ ਹੈਂ। ਸਚਿਆਰ ਅਤੇ ਸੰਤੁਸ਼ਟ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ, ਅਰਦਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੈ। (੧) 

O True Master! The true obeisance to You, is to follow Your Divine Command by reciting the True Naam as well as to appreciate Your Virtues. Thus by seeking God’s Support and praying with the supplication of Truth and contentment, we rejoice Your Bliss. (1)

 ਨਾਨਕ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਹੋਇ॥ ਐਸੀ ਦਰਗਹ ਸਾਚਾ ਸੋਇ॥ ੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਰਹਿਮਤ ਐਸੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਕੇ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਨਾਰਾਜ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਦੀਆਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਮੁਰਾਦਾਂ ਪੂਰੀਆਂ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। (੧ - ਰਹਾਉ / ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕਰੋ) 

Guru Nanak Sahib says that by attaining God’s Grace, no one feels any despair. Thus, a true devotee leads emancipated life. (1 – Pause, Contemplate and follow Divine Word)

 ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤਿ ਪੋਤਾ ਕਰਮੁ ਪਸਾਉ॥ ਤੂ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਮੰਗਤ ਜਨ ਚਾਉ॥ ਭਾਡੈ ਭਾਉ ਪਵੈ ਤਿਤੁ ਆਇ॥ ਧੁਰਿ ਤੈ ਛੋਡੀ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਪਾਇ॥ ੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਜਿਸ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਉਪਰ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਹੋਵੇ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਰੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਮੇਰੇ ਜੈਸੇ ਮੰਗਤੇ ਦੀ ਭੀ ਇਹੀ ਅਰਦਾਸ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੇ ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇ। ਪਰ, ਇਹ ਤਾਂ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਸਾਡੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਨਾਲ ਸਚਾ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਏ ਅਤੇ ਅਪਣੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਕਦਰ ਪਾ ਦੇਵੇਂ। (੨) 

The person, blessed with God’s Grace, attains all the treasures. I, being a beggar also pray to You for granting me the boon of Your True Naam. But this is only possible if we are imbued with the love of the True Lord in our hearts and get enlightened with Divine knowledge. (2) 

 ਜਿਨਿ ਕਿਛੁ ਕੀਆ ਸੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰੈ॥ ਅਪਨੀ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਆਪੇ ਧਰੈ। ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਹੋਆ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਇ॥ ਨਾ ਕੋ ਆਵੈ ਨਾ ਕੋ ਜਾਇ॥ ੩॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਇਹ ਜਗਤ-ਰਚਨਾ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਬਣਾਈ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਵਾਰੇ ਭੀ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰਮੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਪਣੀ ਰੂਹਾਨੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਪਰਗਟ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਭੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਨਾ ਕੋਈ ਜਨਮ ਲੈ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਨਾ ਹੀ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ। (੩) 

The entire universe is God’s creation and He alone knows about His countless virtues. The Guru-minded persons, who have been enlightened by God’s Grace, understand the Divine Authority that birth or death does not take place without God’s prerogative. (3)

 ਲੋਕੁ ਧਿਕਾਰੁ ਕਹੈ ਮੰਗਤ ਜਨ ਮਾਗਤ ਮਾਨੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ॥ ਸਹ ਕੀਆ ਗਲਾ ਦਰ ਕੀਆ ਬਾਤਾ ਤੈ ਤਾ ਕਹਣੁ ਕਹਾਇਆ॥ ੪॥ ੮॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਜਦੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਕਿਸੇ ਹੋਰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਤੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਚੀਜ਼ ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ, ਸਗੋਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਫਿਟਕਾਰਾਂ ਹੀ ਪੈਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਪਰ ਦੇਖੋ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਰਹਿਮਤ ਕਿ ਜੇਹੜੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਘਾਟ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ। (੪ / ੮) 

When any person begs alms from others, he does not get any respect rather people curse him. Whereas those persons, who recite the True Naam by seeking God’s refuge, are honoured, and do not feel any frustration in life. (4 / 8) 

Waheguru jee ka Khalsa Waheguru jee kee Fateh

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney – Australia): Sunday, 9th December 2007


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WEEKLY GURBANI SHABAD


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 18, 2007)

Dear Kds ji,
You are right, it shall not be possible. I am also not good at translation or interpretation.I am also happy with that much I know. 
Thanks anyway.


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 23, 2007)

ਮਾਇ ਨ ਹੋਤੀ ਬਾਪੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਕਰਮੁ ਨ ਹੋਤੀ ਕਾਇਆ ॥ 
माइ न होती बापु न होता करमु न होती काइआ ॥ 
Māė na hoṯī bāp na hoṯā karam na hoṯī kāiā. 
When there was no mother and no father, no karma and no human body, 

ਹਮ ਨਹੀ ਹੋਤੇ ਤੁਮ ਨਹੀ ਹੋਤੇ ਕਵਨੁ ਕਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
हम नही होते तुम नही होते कवनु कहां ते आइआ ॥१॥ 
Ham nahī hoṯė ṯum nahī hoṯė kavan kahāŉ ṯė āiā. ||1|| 
when I was not and you were not, then who came from where? ||1|| 

ਰਾਮ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਕਿਸ ਹੀ ਕੇਰਾ ॥ 
राम कोइ न किस ही केरा ॥ 
Rām koė na kis hī kėrā. 
O Lord, no one belongs to anyone else. 

ਜੈਸੇ ਤਰਵਰਿ ਪੰਖਿ ਬਸੇਰਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
जैसे तरवरि पंखि बसेरा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jaisė ṯarvar pankẖ basėrā. ||1|| rahāo. 
We are like birds perched on a tree. ||1||Pause|| 

ਚੰਦੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਸੂਰੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਪਾਨੀ ਪਵਨੁ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
चंदु न होता सूरु न होता पानी पवनु मिलाइआ ॥ 
Cẖanḏ na hoṯā sūr na hoṯā pānī pavan milāiā. 
When there was no moon and no sun, then water and air were blended together. 

ਸਾਸਤੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਬੇਦੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਕਰਮੁ ਕਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਇਆ ॥੨॥ 
सासतु न होता बेदु न होता करमु कहां ते आइआ ॥२॥ 
Sāsaṯ na hoṯā bėḏ na hoṯā karam kahāŉ ṯė āiā. ||2|| 
When there were no Shaastras and no Vedas, then where did karma come from? ||2|| 

ਖੇਚਰ ਭੂਚਰ ਤੁਲਸੀ ਮਾਲਾ ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
खेचर भूचर तुलसी माला गुर परसादी पाइआ ॥ 
Kẖėcẖar bẖūcẖar ṯulsī mālā gur parsādī pāiā. 
Control of the breath and positioning of the tongue, focusing at the third eye and wearing malas of tulsi beads, are all obtained through Guru's Grace. 

ਨਾਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ ਪਰਮ ਤਤੁ ਹੈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਹੋਇ ਲਖਾਇਆ ॥੩॥੩॥ 
नामा प्रणवै परम ततु है सतिगुर होइ लखाइआ ॥३॥३॥ 
Nāmā paraṇvai param ṯaṯ hai saṯgur hoė lakẖāiā. ||3||3|| 
Naam Dayv prays, this is the supreme essence of reality; the True Guru has inspired this realization. ||3||3||
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ਬਾਣੀ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਜੀਉ ਕੀ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਘਰੁ ੧॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ - ਪੰਨਾ ੯੭੩॥ 

ਮਾਇ ਨ ਹੋਤੀ ਬਾਪੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਕਰਮੁ ਨ ਹੋਤੀ ਕਾਇਆ॥ 

ਹਮ ਨਹੀ ਹੋਤੇ ਤੁਮ ਨਹੀ ਹੋਤੇ ਕਵਨੁ ਕਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਇਆ॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਜੀ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕਰਕੇ ਸਮਝਣ ਦਾ ਯੱਤਨਾ ਕਰੋ ਕਿ ਜਦੋਂ ਨਾ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਅਤੇ ਨਾ ਹੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਕੋਈ ਕਰਮ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਸੀ। ਜਦੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਜੀਵ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਹੋਇਆ, ਤਾਂ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ, ਕਿਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਗਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਕਦੋਂ ਅਤੇ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਈ। (੧) 

Bhagat Namdeo jee says that when there were neither parents nor even the human body, then question of performing any action did not arise. When nothing was in existence, then except God, no one had any iota of knowledge when and how this universe came into existence. (1) 

ਰਾਮ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਕਿਸ ਹੀ ਕੇਰਾ॥ ਜੈਸੇ ਤਰਵਰਿ ਪੰਖਿ ਬਸੇਰਾ॥ ੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ, ਤੇਰੀ ਰਹਿਮਤ ਤੋ ਬਿਨਾਂ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਮਦਦ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਸਮਰੱਥ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਸਾਡੀ ਭੀ ਤਾਂ ਪੰਛੀਆਂ ਜੈਸੀ ਹੀ ਹਾਲਤ ਹੈ, ਜਿਵੇਂ ਉਹ ਦਰੱਖਤਾਂ ਉੱਤੇ ਵਸੇਰਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਚਲੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। (੧ - ਰਹਾਉ) 

Without God’s Bliss, there is none, who belongs to someone else for rendering assistance. This world is a temporary abode just as the birds rest on trees and then fly away. (1 - Pause) 

ਚੰਦੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਸੂਰੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਪਾਨੀ ਪਵਨੁ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ॥ 

ਸਾਸਤੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਬੇਦੁ ਨ ਹੋਤਾ ਕਰਮੁ ਕਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਇਆ॥ ੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਜਦੋਂ ਨਾ ਚੰਦ-ਸੂਰਜ, ਨਾ ਹਵਾ-ਪਾਣੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਏ ਸਨ ਅਤੇ ਨਾ ਹੀ ਕੋਈ ਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰ-ਵੇਦ ਆਦਿਕ ਲਿਖੇ ਗਏ ਸਨ ਤਾਂ ਫਿਰ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀਂ ਚੰਗੇ-ਬੁਰੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਵਿਜੂਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ। (੨) 

When there was neither the moon nor the sun, or the air and water had not emerged. There were neither any religious scriptures, such as the Shastras or Vedas, then who could have performed any good or bad deed in the world? (2)

ਖੇਚਰ ਭੂਚਰ ਤੁਲਸੀ ਮਾਲਾ ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਪਾਇਆ॥ 

ਨਾਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ ਪਰਮ ਤਤੁ ਹੈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਹੋਇ ਲਖਾਇਆ॥ ੩॥ ੩॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਜੀ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਕਈ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਜੋਗੀਆਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਆਪਣਾ ਸਾਹ ਉਪਰ-ਨੀਚੇ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਸਮਝਦੇ ਹਨ ਅਤੇ ਕਈ ਤੁਲਸੀ ਦੀ ਮਾਲਾ ਫੇਰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਗੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਪਰ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਨਹੀ ਪਤਾ ਕਿ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ, ਕੁੱਝ ਭੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ਇੱਕ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਹੀ ਸੱਭ ਤੋਂ ਸ੍ਰਸ਼ੇਟ ਹਸਤੀ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਦੇਖ਼-ਭਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। (੩ / ੩) 

Bhagat Namdeo jee opines that there are some persons, who try to control the breathing process and some remain engaged in concentrating on rosary of basil beads. But such persons don’t understand that all these religious rituals performed without God’s Love are fruitless because God alone is the Supreme Entity, Who takes care of all. (3 / 3) 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rāmkalī gẖar 2. 
Raamkalee, Second House: 

ਬਾਨਾਰਸੀ ਤਪੁ ਕਰੈ ਉਲਟਿ ਤੀਰਥ ਮਰੈ ਅਗਨਿ ਦਹੈ ਕਾਇਆ ਕਲਪੁ ਕੀਜੈ ॥ 
बानारसी तपु करै उलटि तीरथ मरै अगनि दहै काइआ कलपु कीजै ॥ 
Banārsī ṯap karai ulat ṯirath marai agan ḏahai kāiā kalap kījai. 
Someone may practice austerities at Benares, or die upside-down at a sacred shrine ofpilgrimage, or burn his body in fire, or rejuvenate his body to life almost forever; 

ਅਸੁਮੇਧ ਜਗੁ ਕੀਜੈ ਸੋਨਾ ਗਰਭ ਦਾਨੁ ਦੀਜੈ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਸਰਿ ਤਊ ਨ ਪੂਜੈ ॥੧॥ 
असुमेध जगु कीजै सोना गरभ दानु दीजै राम नाम सरि तऊ न पूजै ॥१॥ 
Asumėḏẖ jag kījai sonā garabẖ ḏān ḏījai rām nām sar ṯaū na pūjai. ||1|| 
he may perform the horse-sacrifice ceremony, or give donations of gold covered over, but none of these is equal to the worship of the Lord's Name. ||1|| 

ਛੋਡਿ ਛੋਡਿ ਰੇ ਪਾਖੰਡੀ ਮਨ ਕਪਟੁ ਨ ਕੀਜੈ ॥ 
छोडि छोडि रे पाखंडी मन कपटु न कीजै ॥ 
Cẖẖod cẖẖod rė pākẖandī man kapat na kījai. 
O hypocrite, renounce and abandon your hypocrisy; do not practice deception. 

ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਤ ਨਿਤਹਿ ਲੀਜੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
हरि का नामु नित नितहि लीजै ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Har kā nām niṯ niṯeh lījai. ||1|| rahāo. 
Constantly, continually, chant the Name of the Lord. ||1||Pause|| 

ਗੰਗਾ ਜਉ ਗੋਦਾਵਰਿ ਜਾਈਐ ਕੁੰਭਿ ਜਉ ਕੇਦਾਰ ਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਈਐ ਗੋਮਤੀ ਸਹਸ ਗਊ ਦਾਨੁ ਕੀਜੈ ॥ 
गंगा जउ गोदावरि जाईऐ कु्मभि जउ केदार न्हाईऐ गोमती सहस गऊ दानु कीजै ॥ 
Gangā jao goḏāvar jāīai kumbẖ jao kėḏār nĥāīai gomṯī sahas gaū ḏān kījai. 
Someone may go to the Ganges or the Godaavari, or to the Kumbha festival, or bathe at Kaydaar Naat'h, or make donations of thousands of cows at Gomti; 

ਕੋਟਿ ਜਉ ਤੀਰਥ ਕਰੈ ਤਨੁ ਜਉ ਹਿਵਾਲੇ ਗਾਰੈ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਸਰਿ ਤਊ ਨ ਪੂਜੈ ॥੨॥ 
कोटि जउ तीरथ करै तनु जउ हिवाले गारै राम नाम सरि तऊ न पूजै ॥२॥ 
Kot jao ṯirath karai ṯan jao hivālė gārai rām nām sar ṯaū na pūjai. ||2|| 
he may make millions of pilgrimages to sacred shrines, or freeze his body in the Himalayas; still, none of these is equal to the worship of the Lord's Name. ||2|| 

ਅਸੁ ਦਾਨ ਗਜ ਦਾਨ ਸਿਹਜਾ ਨਾਰੀ ਭੂਮਿ ਦਾਨ ਐਸੋ ਦਾਨੁ ਨਿਤ ਨਿਤਹਿ ਕੀਜੈ ॥ 
असु दान गज दान सिहजा नारी भूमि दान ऐसो दानु नित नितहि कीजै ॥ 
As ḏān gaj ḏān sihjā nārī bẖūm ḏān aiso ḏān niṯ niṯeh kījai. 
Someone may give away horses and elephants, or women on their beds, or land; he may give such gifts over and over again. 

ਆਤਮ ਜਉ ਨਿਰਮਾਇਲੁ ਕੀਜੈ ਆਪ ਬਰਾਬਰਿ ਕੰਚਨੁ ਦੀਜੈ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਸਰਿ ਤਊ ਨ ਪੂਜੈ ॥੩॥ 
आतम जउ निरमाइलु कीजै आप बराबरि कंचनु दीजै राम नाम सरि तऊ न पूजै ॥३॥ 
Āṯam jao nirmāil kījai āp barābar kancẖan ḏījai rām nām sar ṯaū na pūjai. ||3|| 
He may purify his soul, and give away in charity his body weight in gold; none of these is equal to the worship of the Lord's Name. ||3|| 

ਮਨਹਿ ਨ ਕੀਜੈ ਰੋਸੁ ਜਮਹਿ ਨ ਦੀਜੈ ਦੋਸੁ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਨਿਰਬਾਣ ਪਦੁ ਚੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਲੀਜੈ ॥ 
मनहि न कीजै रोसु जमहि न दीजै दोसु निरमल निरबाण पदु चीन्हि लीजै ॥ 
Maneh na kījai ros jameh na ḏījai ḏos nirmal nirbāṇ paḏ cẖīneh lījai. 
Do not harbor anger in your mind, or blame the Messenger of Death; instead, realize the immaculate state of Nirvaanaa. 

ਜਸਰਥ ਰਾਇ ਨੰਦੁ ਰਾਜਾ ਮੇਰਾ ਰਾਮ ਚੰਦੁ ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ ਨਾਮਾ ਤਤੁ ਰਸੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਜੈ ॥੪॥੪॥ 
जसरथ राइ नंदु राजा मेरा राम चंदु प्रणवै नामा ततु रसु अम्रितु पीजै ॥४॥४॥ 
Jasrath rāė nanḏ rājā mėrā rām cẖanḏ paraṇvai nāmā ṯaṯ ras amriṯ pījai. ||4||4|| 
My Sovereign Lord King is Raam Chandra, the Son of the King Dasrat'h; prays Naam Dayv, I drink in the Ambrosial Nectar. ||4||4||
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਘਰੁ ੨॥ ਬਾਨਾਰਸੀ ਤਪੁ ਕਰੈ ਉਲਟਿ ਤੀਰਥ ਮਰੈ ਅਗਨਿ ਦਹੈ ਕਾਇਆ ਕਲਪੁ ਕੀਜੈ॥ 

ਅਸੁਮੇਧ ਜਗੁ ਕੀਜੈ ਸੋਨਾ ਗਰਭ ਦਾਨੁ ਦੀਜੈ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਸਰਿ ਤਊ ਨ ਪੂਜੈ॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਬਾਨਾਰਸ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਉਲਟਾ ਲਟਕ ਕੇ ਤਪ ਕਰੇ, ਤੀਰਥਾਂ `ਤੇ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਤਿਆਗ ਦੇਵੇ ਜਾਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਅੱਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਾੜ ਦੇਵੇ ਅਤੇ ਜੋਗ ਅਭਿਆਸ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਬੁਢੇਪੇ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਓਪਰਾਲਾ ਕਰੇ ਜਾਂ ਵਡਾ ਜੱਗ ਕਰੇ, ਸੋਨਾ ਦਾਨ ਕਰੇ, ਤਾਂ ਭੀ ਐਸੀ ਪੂਜਾ ਕੀਤੀ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਰਾਬਰੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੇ। (੧) 

Nothing could equal the True Naam of God, even if someone were to perform penance at Banaras by hanging head downwards, or dies at holy places or immolating himself in fire or tries to remain young by practicing the Yogi’s breath technique, or arrange lavish feasts and distribute gold in alms. (1) 

ਛੋਡਿ ਛੋਡਿ ਰੇ ਪਾਖੰਡੀ ਮਨ ਕਪਟੁ ਨ ਕੀਜੈ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਤ ਨਿਤਹਿ ਲੀਜੈ॥ ੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਭਗਤ ਜੀ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਹੇ ਕਪਟੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਤੂੰ ਐਸੇ ਪਾਖੰਡ ਨਾ ਕਰ ਅਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਨਾਲ ਬੁਰਿਆਈ ਕਰਨੀ ਛੱਡ ਦੇ। ਸਦਾ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਹੀ ਕਰਿਆ ਕਰ। (੧ - ਰਹਾਉ) 

O’ faithless person! It is of no use to perform show-off rituals, while entertaining vicious thoughts in the heart. Let us always recite God’s True Naam with devotion. (1 – Pause)

Waheguru jee ka Khalsa Waheguru jee kee Fateh

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney-Australia): Sunday, 23rd December 2007


----------



## Sherab (Dec 24, 2007)

kds-ji

please forgive me if i am wrong - but we do not need scholars, but we just need people that have took gurbani to heart, those ppl really understand gurbani, maybe even more so then so called scholars.


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sherab said:


> kds-ji
> 
> please forgive me if i am wrong - but we do not need scholars, but we just need people that have took gurbani to heart, those ppl really understand gurbani, maybe even more so then so called scholars.



Sherab ji

But we do need people who have very good understanding of gurbani language.without it it would be very difficuilt to interpret gurbani


----------



## Sherab (Dec 24, 2007)

kds1980 said:


> Sherab ji
> 
> But we do need people who have very good understanding of gurbani language.without it it would be very difficuilt to interpret gurbani



I agree, however, when you take the meaning to heart - you can explain it much more then a "scholar" that just speaks empty words... of course not all scholars speak empty words.. but there are those that do...


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 24, 2007)

sherab and kds, both ji

In my opinion you are both right -- it is the case of which half of the apple matters the most. You need two halves to make the whole apple. A person needs to understand the gurmukhi to get to the core meaning. But then just going on and on about that is not enough. Then you also need the heart-centered understanding to make sense and convey what Guruji is saying in the words. Both are important. That is why a translator has to be a scholar and a spiritual person -- or at least someone who can transmit the meaning behind the words.

Good conversation between the two of you.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sirīrāg mahal 1. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl: 

ਧਾਤੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਫੁਨਿ ਧਾਤੁ ਕਉ ਸਿਫਤੀ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
धातु मिलै फुनि धातु कउ सिफती सिफति समाइ ॥ 
Ḏẖāṯ milai fun ḏẖāṯ kao sifṯī sifaṯ samāė. 
As metal merges with metal, those who chant the Praises of the Lord are absorbed into the Praiseworthy Lord. 

ਲਾਲੁ ਗੁਲਾਲੁ ਗਹਬਰਾ ਸਚਾ ਰੰਗੁ ਚੜਾਉ ॥ 
लालु गुलालु गहबरा सचा रंगु चड़ाउ ॥ 
Lāl gulāl gahbarā sacẖā rang cẖaṛāo. 
Like the poppies, they are dyed in the deep crimson color of Truthfulness. 

ਸਚੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਸੰਤੋਖੀਆ ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਏਕੈ ਭਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
सचु मिलै संतोखीआ हरि जपि एकै भाइ ॥१॥ 
Sacẖ milai sanṯokẖīā har jap ėkai bẖāė. ||1|| 
Those contented souls who meditate on the Lord with single-minded love, meet the True Lord. ||1||

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲੁ ੧॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ, ਪੰਨਾ ੧੮॥ ਧਾਤੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਫੁਨਿ ਧਾਤੁ ਕਉ ਸਿਫਤੀ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਮਾਇ॥ ਲਾਲੁ ਗੁਲਾਲੁ ਗਹਬਰਾ ਸਚਾ ਰੰਗੁ ਚੜਾਉ॥ ਸਚੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਸੰਤੋਖੀਆ ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਏਕੈ ਭਾਇ॥ ੧॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਧਾਤ ਫਿਰ ਧਾਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਹੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਸਿਫਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਨਾ ਵਾਲਾ ਗੁਰਮੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੇ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਲੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਲਾਲ ਦੇ ਰੰਗ ਵਾਂਗ ਐਸਾ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਭੀ ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਰੰਗਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ, ਸੰਤੁਸ਼ਟ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਮਸਤ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। (੧) 

By citing an example, Guru Sahib advises us that as the metal again merges in the metal, in the same way, by reciting God’s True Naam, the person gets absorbed. In fact, like the red flower such a devotee has his mind illumined by God’s devotion. Thus, the contended person remains imbued with the true devotion of the Almighty God. (1) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੀ ਰੇਣੁ ॥ 
भाई रे संत जना की रेणु ॥ 
Bẖāī rė sanṯ janā kī rėṇ. 
O Siblings of Destiny, become the dust of the feet of the humble Saints. 

ਸੰਤ ਸਭਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਧੇਣੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
संत सभा गुरु पाईऐ मुकति पदारथु धेणु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sanṯ sabẖā gur pāīai mukaṯ paḏārath ḏẖėṇ. ||1|| rahāo. 
In the Society of the Saints, the Guru is found. He is the Treasure of Liberation, the Source of all good fortune. ||1||Pause||

ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੀ ਰੇਣੁ॥ ਸੰਤ ਸਭਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਧੇਣੁ॥ ੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਤੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਨਿਮ੍ਰਤਾ ਸਹਿਤ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਸੱਚੇ ਭਗਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤ ਕਰਿਆ ਕਰ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨੇ ਵਾਲੇ ਗੁਰਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਗੁਰ-ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਣ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਸਦਕਾ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀਂ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਟਕਾਰਾ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। (੧ - ਰਹਾਉ) 

O Brother! Always participate in the company of God’s true devotees with humility. Divine Enlightenment could then be attained through Guru’s teachings. Thus the person could achieve emancipation in life by getting rid of greed for the worldly possessions. (1-Pause) 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ਊਚਉ ਥਾਨੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਣਾ ਊਪਰਿ ਮਹਲੁ ਮੁਰਾਰਿ ॥ 
ऊचउ थानु सुहावणा ऊपरि महलु मुरारि ॥ 
Ūcẖao thān suhāvaṇā ūpar mahal murār. 
Upon that Highest Plane of Sublime Beauty, stands the Mansion of the Lord. 

ਸਚੁ ਕਰਣੀ ਦੇ ਪਾਈਐ ਦਰੁ ਘਰੁ ਮਹਲੁ ਪਿਆਰਿ ॥ 
सचु करणी दे पाईऐ दरु घरु महलु पिआरि ॥ 
Sacẖ karṇī ḏė pāīai ḏar gẖar mahal piār. 
By true actions, this human body is obtained, and the door within ourselves which leads to the Mansion of the Beloved, is found. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮਨੁ ਸਮਝਾਈਐ ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ ॥੨॥ 
गुरमुखि मनु समझाईऐ आतम रामु बीचारि ॥२॥ 
Gurmukẖ man samjāīai āṯam rām bīcẖār. ||2|| 
The Gurmukhs train their minds to contemplate the Lord, the Supreme Soul. ||2|| 

ਤ੍ਰਿਬਿਧਿ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਈਅਹਿ ਆਸ ਅੰਦੇਸਾ ਹੋਇ ॥

ਊਚਉ ਥਾਨੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਣਾ ਊਪਰਿ ਮਹਲੁ ਮੁਰਾਰਿ॥ ਸਚੁ ਕਰਣੀ ਦੇ ਪਾਈਐ ਦਰੁ ਘਰੁ ਮਹਲੁ ਪਿਆਰਿ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮਨੁ ਸਮਝਾਈਐ ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ॥ ੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਇੱਕ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਹੀ ਸੱਭ ਤੋਂ ਉੱਚੀ ਹੈ ਪਰ, ਇਸ ਦੀ ਸੋਝੀ ਤਾਂ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਇਸ ਜਨਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਵੇ। ਇੰਜ, ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਰੂਹਾਨੀ ਗਿਆਨ ਦੀ ਵੀਚਾਰ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਸਮਝਾਉਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ (੨) 

In reality, God’s True Entity is the Supreme Authority but this could only be realized if truthful actions are performed in this life. We need to make our mind understand by inculcating the Guru’s teachings in our heart and meditating on God’s True Naam. (2) 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ਤ੍ਰਿਬਿਧਿ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਈਅਹਿ
ਤ੍ਰਿਬਿਧਿ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਈਅਹਿ ਆਸ ਅੰਦੇਸਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
त्रिबिधि करम कमाईअहि आस अंदेसा होइ ॥ 
Ŧaribaḏẖ karam kamāīahi ās anḏėsā hoė. 
By actions committed under the influence of the three qualities, hope and anxiety are produced. 

ਕਿਉ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਤ੍ਰਿਕੁਟੀ ਛੁਟਸੀ ਸਹਜਿ ਮਿਲਿਐ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
किउ गुर बिनु त्रिकुटी छुटसी सहजि मिलिऐ सुखु होइ ॥ 
Kio gur bin ṯarikutī cẖẖutsī sahj miliai sukẖ hoė. 
Without the Guru, how can anyone be released from these three qualities? Through intuitive wisdom, we meet with Him and find peace. 

ਨਿਜ ਘਰਿ ਮਹਲੁ ਪਛਾਣੀਐ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਮਲੁ ਧੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
निज घरि महलु पछाणीऐ नदरि करे मलु धोइ ॥३॥ 
Nij gẖar mahal pacẖẖāṇīai naḏar karė mal ḏẖoė. ||3|| 
Within the home of the self, the Mansion of His Presence is realized when He bestows His Glance of Grace and washes away our pollution. ||3||

ਤ੍ਰਿਬਿਧਿ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਈਅਹਿ ਆਸ ਅੰਦੇਸਾ ਹੋਇ॥ ਕਿਉ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਤ੍ਰਿਕੁਟੀ ਛੁਟਸੀ ਸਹਜਿ ਮਿਲਿਐ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਇ॥ ਨਿਜ ਘਰਿ ਮਹਲੁ ਪਛਾਣੀਐ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਮਲੁ ਧੋਇ॥ ੩॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਤਿੰਨ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੁਆਰਾ (ਭਾਵ ਰਜੋ, ਤਮੋ, ਸਤੋ), ਇਨਸਾਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਇੱਛਾ ਅਤੇ ਚਿੰਤਾਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ, ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤਿੰਨਾਂ-ਗੁਣਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਛੁਟਕਾਰਾ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂਜੋ ਸਹਿਜ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਆਨੰਦ-ਮਈ ਜੀਵਨ ਬਤੀਤ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕੇ? ਐਸੀ ਸਹਿਜ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਤਾਂ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ-ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇ ਅਤੇ ਸਾਡਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਲਈ ਪਿਆਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਏ। (੩) 

We are always busy in false worldly attachments due to our three-pronged longings (power, anger and egoism), which lead to false hope and anxiety. Without the Guru’s teachings, how could we get rid of such desires so that we may start leading satiated life? The realization of Equipoise could only be attained by virtue of God’s Grace with love and humility. (3) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਮੈਲੁ ਨ ਉਤਰੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਕਿਉ ਘਰ ਵਾਸੁ ॥ 
बिनु गुर मैलु न उतरै बिनु हरि किउ घर वासु ॥ 
Bin gur mail na uṯrai bin har kio gẖar vās. 
Without the Guru, this pollution is not removed. Without the Lord, how can there be any homecoming? 

ਏਕੋ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰੀਐ ਅਵਰ ਤਿਆਗੈ ਆਸ ॥ 
एको सबदु वीचारीऐ अवर तिआगै आस ॥ 
Ėko sabaḏ vīcẖārīai avar ṯiāgai ās. 
Contemplate the One Word of the Shabad, and abandon other hopes. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਖਿ ਦਿਖਾਈਐ ਹਉ ਸਦ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ ਜਾਸੁ ॥੪॥੧੨॥ 
नानक देखि दिखाईऐ हउ सद बलिहारै जासु ॥४॥१२॥ 
Nānak ḏėkẖ ḏikẖāīai hao saḏ balihārai jās. ||4||12|| 
O Nanak, I am forever a sacrifice to the one who beholds, and inspires others to behold Him. ||4||12||

ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਮੈਲੁ ਨ ਉਤਰੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਕਿਉ ਘਰ ਵਾਸੁ॥ ਏਕੋ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰੀਐ ਅਵਰ ਤਿਆਗੈ ਆਸ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਖਿ ਦਿਖਾਈਐ ਹਉ ਸਦ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ ਜਾਸੁ॥ ੪॥ ੧੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਅਤੇ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਬੁਰੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਟਕਾਰਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ਇਸ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਹੀ ਉਪਾਏ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਬਾਕੀ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਆਸਾਂ ਤਿਆਗ ਕੇ, ਇੱਕ ਗੁਰ-ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਵੀਚਾਰ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰਨੀ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਫੁਰਮਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਮੈਂ ਐਸੇ ਸੰਤੋਖੀ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਤੋਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਜੇਹੜਾ ਆਪ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜੱਪਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਦੂਸਰਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਨਾਲ ਜੋੜਦਾ ਹੈ (੪/੧੨) 

Without God’s Grace and Guru’s guidance, one cannot get rid of ones vicious thoughts and evil actions. There is only one remedy if we start comprehending the Divine Word by leaving aside all hopes and false support of others. Guru Nanak Sahib says that he highly appreciates those Guru-minded persons, who themselves recite God’s True Naam and also assist others as well to realize God’s Glory and Virtues. (4 / 12) Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney-Australia): Sunday, 6th January 2008

GURBANI SHABAD
Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 
सलोक मः ३ ॥ 
Salok mehlā 3. 
Shalok, Third Mehl: 

ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਹੁਕਮੇ ਆਵਦਾ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਹੁਕਮੇ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
सभु किछु हुकमे आवदा सभु किछु हुकमे जाइ ॥ 
Sabẖ kicẖẖ hukmė āvḏā sabẖ kicẖẖ hukmė jāė. 
Everything comes by the Lord's Will, and everything goes by the Lord's Will. 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਮੂਰਖੁ ਆਪਹੁ ਜਾਣੈ ਅੰਧਾ ਅੰਧੁ ਕਮਾਇ ॥ 
जे को मूरखु आपहु जाणै अंधा अंधु कमाइ ॥ 
Jė ko mūrakẖ āphu jāṇai anḏẖā anḏẖ kamāė. 
If some fool believes that he is the creator, he is blind, and acts in blindness. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਕੋ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੁਝੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਰਜਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
नानक हुकमु को गुरमुखि बुझै जिस नो किरपा करे रजाइ ॥१॥ 
Nānak hukam ko gurmukẖ bujẖai jis no kirpā karė rajāė. ||1|| 
O Nanak, the Gurmukh understands the Hukam of the Lord's Command; the Lord showers His Mercy upon him. ||1||

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s Divine Enlightenment, Guru Amardas Sahib says that the entire creation and birth of all creatures take place under God’s Command and then perishes too under God’s Will. If any idiot starts claiming to be the creator of everything then that person should be considered as the greatest fool. When any Guru-minded person is blessed with God’s Grace, then only one can realize the true meaning of God’s Will. (1)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 
मः ३ ॥ 
Mehlā 3. 
Third Mehl: 

ਸੋ ਜੋਗੀ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਸੋ ਪਾਏ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਰਾਪਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
सो जोगी जुगति सो पाए जिस नो गुरमुखि नामु परापति होइ ॥ 
So jogī jugaṯ so pāė jis no gurmukẖ nām parāpaṯ hoė. 
He alone is a Yogi, and he alone finds the Way, who, as Gurmukh, obtains the Naam. 

ਤਿਸੁ ਜੋਗੀ ਕੀ ਨਗਰੀ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਵਸੈ ਭੇਖੀ ਜੋਗੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
तिसु जोगी की नगरी सभु को वसै भेखी जोगु न होइ ॥ 
Ŧis jogī kī nagrī sabẖ ko vasai bẖėkẖī jog na hoė. 
In the body-village of that Yogi are all blessings; this Yoga is not obtained by outward show. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਐਸਾ ਵਿਰਲਾ ਕੋ ਜੋਗੀ ਜਿਸੁ ਘਟਿ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥ 
नानक ऐसा विरला को जोगी जिसु घटि परगटु होइ ॥२॥ 
Nānak aisā virlā ko jogī jis gẖat pargat hoė. ||2|| 
O Nanak, such a Yogi is very rare; the Lord is manifest in his heart. ||2|| 

ਪਉੜੀ ॥
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The person, who attains God’s True Naam, realizes the true path of life and then only such a person could be called a real Yogi because he has imbibed love for all as otherwise by merely religious pretensions the status of a true Yogi could not be achieved. By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s Divine Enlightenment, Guru Amardas Sahib advises us that such a Yogi is rare, who has acquired God’s like virtues within his heart. (2) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paoṛī. 
Pauree: 

ਆਪੇ ਜੰਤ ਉਪਾਇਅਨੁ ਆਪੇ ਆਧਾਰੁ ॥ 
आपे जंत उपाइअनु आपे आधारु ॥ 
Āpė janṯ upāian āpė āḏẖār. 
He Himself created the creatures, and He Himself supports them. 

ਆਪੇ ਸੂਖਮੁ ਭਾਲੀਐ ਆਪੇ ਪਾਸਾਰੁ ॥ 
आपे सूखमु भालीऐ आपे पासारु ॥ 
Āpė sūkẖam bẖālīai āpė pāsār. 
He Himself is seen to be subtle, and He Himself is obvious. 

ਆਪਿ ਇਕਾਤੀ ਹੋਇ ਰਹੈ ਆਪੇ ਵਡ ਪਰਵਾਰੁ ॥ 
आपि इकाती होइ रहै आपे वड परवारु ॥ 
Āp ikāṯī hoė rahai āpė vad parvār. 
He Himself remains a solitary recluse, and He Himself has a huge family. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਮੰਗੈ ਦਾਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਸੰਤਾ ਰੇਨਾਰੁ ॥ 
नानकु मंगै दानु हरि संता रेनारु ॥ 
Nānak mangai ḏān har sanṯā rėnār. 
Nanak asks for the gift of the dust of the feet of the Saints of the Lord. 

ਹੋਰੁ ਦਾਤਾਰੁ ਨ ਸੁਝਈ ਤੂ ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰੁ ॥੨੧॥੧॥ ਸੁਧੁ ॥ 
होरु दातारु न सुझई तू देवणहारु ॥२१॥१॥ सुधु ॥ 
Hor ḏāṯār na sujẖī ṯū ḏėvaṇhār. ||21||1|| suḏẖ. 
I cannot see any other Giver; You alone are the Giver, O Lord. ||21||1|| Sudh||

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Almighty God is the sole Creator of the entire universe and also takes care of all. God pervades everywhere though we could hardly perceive God’s existence. God remains self-illumined whereas the entire nature and universe is like God’s own family. By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s Divine Enlightenment, Guru Ramdas Sahib says that I too pray before the Almighty God and seek blessing for the company of the true devotees because there is no other Benefactor. (21 / 1) 

[Let us not waste our life in the brahminical rituals but start acquiring God’s like Virtues by contemplating Gurbaani enshrined in the Guru Granth Sahib so as to lead the Truthful life]

Waheguru jee ka Khalsa Waheguru jee kee Fateh

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney – Australia): Sunday, 13th January 2008
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 30, 2008)

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ikoaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਸ੍ਰੀਧਰ ਮੋਹਨ ਸਗਲ ਉਪਾਵਨ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ॥ 
स्रीधर मोहन सगल उपावन निरंकार सुखदाता ॥ 
Sarīḏẖar mohan sagal upāvan nirankār sukẖḏāṯa. 
The Fascinating Lord, the Creator of all, the Formless Lord, is the Giver of Peace. 

ਐਸਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਛੋਡਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਅਨ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਵਨ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਰਸ ਮਾਤਾ ॥੧॥ 
ऐसा प्रभु छोडि करहि अन सेवा कवन बिखिआ रस माता ॥१॥ 
Aisā parabẖ cẖẖod karahi an sėvā kavan bikẖiā ras māṯā. ||1|| 
You have abandoned this Lord, and you serve another. Why are you intoxicated with the pleasures of corruption? ||1||

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O Human being! Without seeking the refuge of God, who is the sole Creator of this entire universe and bestows all comforts to us, why are you engrossed in the false worldly pleasures and worship some one else? (1) 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rė man mėrė ṯū goviḏ bẖāj. 
O my mind, meditate on the Lord of the Universe. 

ਅਵਰ ਉਪਾਵ ਸਗਲ ਮੈ ਦੇਖੇ ਜੋ ਚਿਤਵੀਐ ਤਿਤੁ ਬਿਗਰਸਿ ਕਾਜੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
अवर उपाव सगल मै देखे जो चितवीऐ तितु बिगरसि काजु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Avar upāv sagal mai ḏėkẖė jo cẖiṯvīai ṯiṯ bigras kāj. ||1|| rahāo. 
I have seen all other sorts of efforts; whatever you can think of, will only bring

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guru Sahib advises us that we should always recite God’s True Naam. Those persons, who try other avenues without seeking God’s support, their efforts do not yield any fruitful results and their life goes in vain. (1 – Pause) 

ਠਾਕੁਰੁ ਛੋਡਿ ਦਾਸੀ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਮਨਮੁਖ ਅੰਧ ਅਗਿਆਨਾ॥ 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ŧẖākur cẖẖod ḏāsī kao simrahi manmukẖ anḏẖ agiānā. 
The blind, ignorant, self-willed manmukhs forsake their Lord and Master, and dwell on His slave Maya. 

ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਨਿੰਦਹਿ ਨਿਗੁਰੇ ਪਸੂ ਸਮਾਨਾ ॥੨॥ 
हरि की भगति करहि तिन निंदहि निगुरे पसू समाना ॥२॥ 
Har kī bẖagaṯ karahi ṯin ninḏeh nigurė pasū samānā. ||2|| 
They slander those who worship their Lord; they are like beasts, without a Guru. ||2||

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O ignorant and faithless person! Instead of reciting God’s True Naam, why do you worship ordinary slaves and servants? Such faithless persons themselves behave like beasts but remain engrossed in vilifying the True Lord’s devotees. (2)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਤਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਸਭੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਾ ਸਾਕਤ ਕਹਤੇ ਮੇਰਾ ॥ 
जीउ पिंडु तनु धनु सभु प्रभ का साकत कहते मेरा ॥ 
Jīo pind ṯan ḏẖan sabẖ parabẖ kā sākaṯ kahṯė mėrā. 
Soul, life, body and wealth all belong to God, but the faithless cynics claim that they own them.

ਅਹੰਬੁਧਿ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਹੈ ਮੈਲੀ ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਭਵਜਲਿ ਫੇਰਾ ॥੩॥ 
अह्मबुधि दुरमति है मैली बिनु गुर भवजलि फेरा ॥३॥ 
Ahaŉbuḏẖ ḏurmaṯ hai mailī bin gur bẖavjal fėrā. ||3|| 
They are proud and arrogant, evil-minded and filthy; without the Guru, they are reincarnated into the terrifying world-ocean. ||3||

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------]

In fact, God bestows to us this body, soul, wealth and all the worldly possessions. Whereas the faithless persons claim that everything belongs to them only. Without following the Guru’s teachings, the self-willed persons remain engrossed in vicious actions under the influence of their ego and thus they suffer in life. (3) 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ੋਮ ਜਗ ਜਪ ਤਪ ਸਭਿ ਸੰਜਮ ਤਟਿ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
होम जग जप तप सभि संजम तटि तीरथि नही पाइआ ॥ 
Hom jag jap ṯap sabẖ sanjam ṯat ṯirath nahī pāiā. 
Through burnt offerings, charitable feasts, ritualistic chants, penance, all sorts of austere self-discipline and pilgrimages to sacred shrines and rivers, they do not find God. 

ਮਿਟਿਆ ਆਪੁ ਪਏ ਸਰਣਾਈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਗਤੁ ਤਰਾਇਆ ॥੪॥੧॥੧੪॥ 
मिटिआ आपु पए सरणाई गुरमुखि नानक जगतु तराइआ ॥४॥१॥१४॥ 
Mitiā āp paė sarṇāī gurmukẖ Nānak jagaṯ ṯarāiā. ||4||1||14|| 
Self-conceit is only erased when one seeks the Lord's Sanctuary and becomes Gurmukh; O Nanak, he crosses over the world-ocean. ||4||1||14||

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We should remember that the True Lord can’t be realized by formal observances such as performing Hindus’ havan (fire-offerings), offering delicious feasts, undertaking penance or taking bath at the holy places of pilgrimage. By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s Enlightenment, Guru Arjan Sahib teaches us that by getting rid of ego, the Guru-minded persons take God’s refuge, which enables them to attain emancipation in life. (4-1-14 

Waheguru jee ka Khalsa Waheguru jee kee Fateh

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney – Australia): Sunday, 20th January 2008

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 5, 2008)

Kot ḏėvī jā kao sėveh lakẖimī anik bẖāṯ. 
Millions of gods and goddesses of wealth serve Him in so many ways.

Gupaṯ pargat jā kao arāḏẖeh pauṇ pāṇī ḏinas rāṯ. 
The invisible and visible beings worship Him in adoration, along with wind and water, day and night. 

ਨਖਿਅਤ੍ਰ ਸਸੀਅਰ ਸੂਰ ਧਿਆਵਹਿ ਬਸੁਧ ਗਗਨਾ ਗਾਵਏ ॥ 
नखिअत्र ससीअर सूर धिआवहि बसुध गगना गावए ॥ 
Nakẖiaṯar sasīar sūr ḏẖiāvahi basuḏẖ gagnā gāvė. 
The stars, the moon and the sun meditate on Him; the earth and the sky sing to Him. 

ਸਗਲ ਖਾਣੀ ਸਗਲ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਧਿਆਵਏ ॥ 
सगल खाणी सगल बाणी सदा सदा धिआवए ॥ 
Sagal kẖāṇī sagal baṇī saḏā saḏā ḏẖiāvė. 
All the sources of creation, and all languages meditate on Him, forever and ever. 

ਸਿਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਪੁਰਾਣ ਚਤੁਰ ਬੇਦਹ ਖਟੁ ਸਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਜਪਾਤਿ ॥ 
सिम्रिति पुराण चतुर बेदह खटु सासत्र जा कउ जपाति ॥ 
Simriṯ purāṇ cẖaṯur bėḏah kẖat sāsṯar jā kao japāṯ. 
The Simritees, the Puraanas, the four Vedas and the six Shaastras meditate on Him. 

ਪਤਿਤ ਪਾਵਨ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲ ਨਾਨਕ ਮਿਲੀਐ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਾਤਿ ॥੩॥ 
पतित पावन भगति वछल नानक मिलीऐ संगि साति ॥३॥ 
Paṯiṯ pāvan bẖagaṯ vacẖẖal Nānak milīai sang sāṯ. ||3|| 
He is the Purifier of sinners, the Lover of His Saints; O Nanak, He is met in the Society of the Saints. ||3||

Guru Sahib teaches us that the countless goddesses including Laxmi, the goddess of wealth have been praising God’s virtues. Similarly, all the visible and invisible creatures keep on remembering the Almighty God. Likewise, air and water recite God’s praises day and night. The countless stars, moon, sun, earth and sky also sing God’s praises. All the sources of creation and various creatures also remember God according to their different languages. Similarly, all the Hindus’ religious books such as Simritis, Puranas, four Vedas and six Shastras recite God’s True Naam. By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s Enlightenment, Guru Arjan Sahib says that by God’s Grace, the fallen ones could follow the righteous path and the true devotees attain God’s refuge by taking part in the congregation of the truthful persons. (3) 

Jėṯī parabẖū janāī rasnā ṯėṯ bẖanī. 
As much as God has revealed to us, that much we can speak with our tongues. 

ਅਨਜਾਨਤ ਜੋ ਸੇਵੈ ਤੇਤੀ ਨਹ ਜਾਇ ਗਨੀ ॥ 
अनजानत जो सेवै तेती नह जाइ गनी ॥ 
Anjānaṯ jo sėvai ṯėṯī nah jāė ganī. 
Those unknown ones who serve You cannot be counted. 

ਅਵਿਗਤ ਅਗਨਤ ਅਥਾਹ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਸਗਲ ਮੰਝੇ ਬਾਹਰਾ ॥ 
अविगत अगनत अथाह ठाकुर सगल मंझे बाहरा ॥ 
Avigaṯ agnaṯ athāh ṯẖākur sagal manjẖė bāhrā. 
Imperishable, incalculable, and unfathomable is the Lord and Master; He is everywhere, inside and out. 

ਸਰਬ ਜਾਚਿਕ ਏਕੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਨਹ ਦੂਰਿ ਸੰਗੀ ਜਾਹਰਾ ॥ 
सरब जाचिक एकु दाता नह दूरि संगी जाहरा ॥ 
Sarab jācẖik ėk ḏāṯā nah ḏūr sangī jāhrā. 
We are all beggars, He is the One and only Giver; He is not far away, but is with us, ever-present. 

ਵਸਿ ਭਗਤ ਥੀਆ ਮਿਲੇ ਜੀਆ ਤਾ ਕੀ ਉਪਮਾ ਕਿਤ ਗਨੀ ॥ 
वसि भगत थीआ मिले जीआ ता की उपमा कित गनी ॥ 
vas bẖagaṯ thīā milė jīā ṯā kī upmā kiṯ ganī. 
He is in the power of His devotees; those whose souls are united with Him - how can their praises be sung? 

ਇਹੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਮਾਨੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਪਾਏ ਸੀਸੁ ਸਾਧਹ ਧਰਿ ਚਰਨੀ ॥੪॥੨॥੫॥ 
इहु दानु मानु नानकु पाए सीसु साधह धरि चरनी ॥४॥२॥५॥ 
Ih ḏān mān Nānak pāė sīs sāḏẖah ḏẖar cẖarnī. ||4||2||5|| 
May Nanak receive this gift and honor, of placing his head on the feet of the Holy Saints. ||4||2||5|| 

ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥

Guru Sahib says that whatever God has enabled me to narrate I have shared about the universe. As there are many more persons engaged in God’s service, it is beyond my comprehension to describe about them all. God’s virtues are like unfathomable sea, which can’t be described by anyone. God not only pervades everywhere but also takes care of all as otherwise we are helpless beggars. Those devotees, who have attained God’s virtues, their greatness can’t be described. By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s Enlightenment, Guru Arjan Sahib opines that in the appreciation of those devotees, who rejoice the company of saintly persons, we should sacrifice ourselves. (4 / 2 / 5)

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney – Australia): Sunday, 27th January 2008

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 16, 2008)

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ॥ 

ਪ੍ਰਭਾਤੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਕੀ॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ - ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੫੧॥ ਆਦਿ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਜੁਗੋ ਜੁਗੁ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਨਿਆ॥ ਸਰਬ ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ ਰਾਮੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਰਵਿ ਐਸਾ ਰੂਪੁ ਬਖਾਨਿਆ॥ ੧॥ ਗੋਬਿਦੁ ਗਾਜੈ ਸਬਦੁ ਬਾਜੈ॥ ਆਨਦ ਰੂਪੀ ਮੇਰੋ ਰਾਮਈਆ॥ ੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ ਬਾਵਨ ਬੀਖੂ ਬਾਨੈ ਬੀਖੇ ਬਾਸੁ ਤੇ ਸੁਖ ਲਾਗਿਲਾ॥ ਸਰਬੇ ਆਦਿ ਪਰਮਲਾਦਿ ਕਾਸਟ ਚੰਦਨੁ ਭੈਇਲਾ॥ ੨॥ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ ਚੇ ਪਾਰਸੁ ਹਮ ਚੇ ਲੋਹਾ ਸੰਗੇ ਕੰਚਨੁ ਭੈਇਲਾ॥ ਤੂ ਦਇਆਲੁ ਰਤਨੁ ਲਾਲੁ ਨਾਮਾ ਸਾਚਿ ਸਮਾਇਲਾ॥ ੩॥ ੨॥ 

ਅਰਥ: ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਦੇ ਮੁੱਢ ਤੋਂ ਭੀ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਵਿਚਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਰੂਹਾਨੀ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਵਾਰੇ ਅਜੇ ਤਕ ਕੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਜਾਣ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਿਆ। ਸਾਰੀ ਲੋਕਾਈ ਇਸ ਗਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਹਿਮਤ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸੱਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਕ-ਰਸ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈ। ੧। ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਗੁਰਮੁੱਖ ਹਰ ਸਮੇਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਉਣ ਦੀ ਤਾਂਘ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ੧ - ਰਹਾਉ। ਜਿਵੇਂ ਜੰਗਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਚੰਦਨ ਦੇ ਬੂਟੇ ਦੀ ਸੁਗੰਧੀ ਸਦਕਾ ਸਭ ਨੂੰ ਸੁੱਖ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਾਧਾਰਨ ਰੁੱਖ ਚੰਦਨ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਇਵੇਂ ਹੀ ਸਤਿਸੰਗਤ ਕਰਕੇ, ਆਮ ਜੀਵ ਭੀ ਚੰਦਨ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ੨। ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਇੱਕ ਹੋਰ ਮਸਾਲ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਪਾਰਸ ਵਾਂਗ ਹੈ, ਮੈਂ ਲੋਹਾ ਹਾਂ, ਪਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਮੈਂ ਭੀ ਸੋਨਾ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹਾਂ। ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦਇਆਲੂ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਰਤਨ, ਲਾਲ ਵਾਂਗ ਬਹੁਤ ਕੀਮਤ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਲਈ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦਾ ਸੱਚਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ, ਉਸ ਨਾਲ ਇਕ-ਮਿਕ ਹੋ ਜਾਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ੩। ੨। 



pRBwqI ] (1351-3)
parbhaatee.
Prabhaatee:

Awid jugwid jugwid jugo jugu qw kw AMqu n jwinAw ] (1351-3, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
aad jugaad jugaad jugo jug taa kaa ant na jaani-aa.
He existed in the beginning, in the primeval age, and all throughout the ages; His limits cannot be known.

srb inrMqir rwmu rihAw riv AYsw rUpu bKwinAw ]1] (1351-3, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
sarab nirantar raam rahi-aa rav aisaa roop bakhaani-aa. ||1||
The Lord is pervading and permeating amongst all; this is how His Form can be described. ||1||

goibdu gwjY sbdu bwjY ] (1351-4, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
gobid gaajai sabad baajai.
The Lord of the Universe appears when the Word of His Shabad is chanted.

Awnd rUpI myro rwmeIAw ]1] rhwau ] (1351-4, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
aanad roopee mayro raam-ee-aa. ||1|| rahaa-o.
My Lord is the Embodiment of Bliss. ||1||Pause||

bwvn bIKU bwnY bIKy bwsu qy suK lwiglw ] (1351-5, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
baavan beekhoo baanai beekhay baas tay sukh laagilaa.
The beautiful fragrance of sandalwood emanates from the sandalwood tree, and attaches to the other trees of the forest.

srby Awid prmlwid kwst cMdnu BYielw ]2] (1351-5, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
sarbay aad paramlaad kaasat chandan bhai-ilaa. ||2||
God, the Primal Source of everything, is like the sandalwood tree; He transforms us woody trees into fragrant sandalwood. ||2||

qum@ cy pwrsu hm cy lohw sMgy kMcnu BYielw ] (1351-6, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
tumH chay paaras ham chay lohaa sangay kanchan bhai-ilaa.
You, O Lord, are the Philosopher's Stone, and I am iron; associating with You, I am transformed into gold.

qU dieAwlu rqnu lwlu nwmw swic smwielw ]3]2] (1351-6, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
too da-i-aal ratan laal naamaa saach samaa-ilaa. ||3||2||
You are Merciful; You are the gem and the jewel. Naam Dayv is absorbed in the Truth. ||3||2||

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Akaal Purkh – God was even present before the commencement of Time (Universe) and continues to be in existence but no one could realize God’s Greatness and Virtues. Bhagat Namdev jee says that I have perceived the same True Lord-sublime pervading in all the beings and creatures with equal measure (1). The Guru-minded devotees are ever eager to sing the praises of God and thus rejoice the state of equipoise (1 – Pause). Just as the Sandal-tree spreads its fragrance all around, similarly the whole world could enjoy the bliss of life through the company of Guru-oriented persons (2). By way of another illustration, Bhagat Namdev jee says that we are like the iron, which gets converted into gold by the touch of the gold stone, the Pa’ras having God like virtues, who is our Benefactor with invaluable diamonds and jewels of the True Naam. We should thus immerse in the True Lord. (3 – 2) 

pRBwqI ] (1351-7)
parbhaatee.
Prabhaatee:

Akul purK ieku cilqu aupwieAw ] (1351-7, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
akul purakh ik chalit upaa-i-aa.
The Primal Being has no ancestry; He has staged this play.

Git Git AMqir bRhmu lukwieAw ]1] (1351-7, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
ghat ghat antar barahm lukaa-i-aa. ||1||
God is hidden deep within each and every heart. ||1||

jIA kI joiq n jwnY koeI ] (1351-8, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
jee-a kee jot na jaanai ko-ee.
No one knows the Light of the soul.

qY mY kIAw su mwlUmu hoeI ]1] rhwau ] (1351-8, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
tai mai kee-aa so maaloom ho-ee. ||1|| rahaa-o.
Whatever I do, is known to You, Lord. ||1||Pause||

ijau pRgwisAw mwtI kuMByau ] (1351-8, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
ji-o pargaasi-aa maatee kumbhay-o.
Just as the pitcher is made from clay,

Awp hI krqw bITulu dyau ]2] (1351-9, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
aap hee kartaa beethul day-o. ||2||
everything is made from the Beloved Divine Creator Himself. ||2||

jIA kw bMDnu krmu ibAwpY ] (1351-9, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
jee-a kaa banDhan karam bi-aapai.
The mortal's actions hold the soul in the bondage of karma.

jo ikCu kIAw su AwpY AwpY ]3] (1351-9, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
jo kichh kee-aa so aapai aapai. ||3||
Whatever he does, he does on his own. ||3||

pRxviq nwmdyau iehu jIau icqvY su lhY ] (1351-10, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
paranvat naamday-o ih jee-o chitvai so lahai.
Prays Naam Dayv, whatever this soul wants, it obtains.

Amru hoie sd Awkul rhY ]4]3] (1351-10, pRBwqI, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
amar ho-ay sad aakul rahai. ||4||3||
Whoever abides in the Lord, becomes immortal. ||4||3||
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
God does not belong to any clan or region but pervades everywhere and the entire universe operates within God’s Command (1). No one knows the secret of Divine Enlightenment, whereas the True Lord, being Omniscient has the full knowledge of whatever we do (Pause).

Just as the potter produces the pitcher from the earth, in the same manner, God has created all beings (2). The human beings remain entangled in their own actions and accordingly, they themselves are responsible for their deeds (3). Bhagat Namdev jee says that the faithless person remains entangled within his wishes, whereas the Guru-oriented devotees, who have sought God’s refuge, attain emancipation by developing the love of God in their hearts. (4 - 3) 

Waheguru jee ka Khalsa Waheguru jee kee Fateh

Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney – Australia): Sunday, 3rd February 2008


----------



## kds1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

Rām ramai soī rāmāṇā. 
Those who remember the Lord belong to the Lord. 

ਜਲਿ ਥਲਿ ਮਹੀਅਲਿ ਏਕੁ ਸਮਾਣਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
जलि थलि महीअलि एकु समाणा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jal thal mahīal ėk samāṇā. ||1|| rahāo. 
The One Lord is contained in the water, the land and the sky. ||1||Pause||

Guru Sahib says that the person, who is completely immersed in the True Lord, is considered to be the true devotee of God. By attaining Divine Enlightenment, such a Guru-oriented person realizes that God pervades everywhere i.e. on the land, sky, in the ocean and cosmos. (1 – Pause)

ਕਰੈ ਦੁਹਕਰਮ ਦਿਖਾਵੈ ਹੋਰੁ ॥ 
करै दुहकरम दिखावै होरु ॥ 
Karai ḏuhkaram ḏikẖāvai hor. 
They do their evil deeds, and pretend otherwise;

Rām kī ḏargeh bāḏẖā cẖor. ||1|| 
but in the Court of the Lord, they shall be bound and gagged like thieves. ||1||

The faithless person, who is engaged in vicious actions but pretends to be an honest and good person, is like a thief caught red handed and produced as a culprit for punishment. (1) 

Anṯar bikẖ mukẖ amriṯ suṇāvai. 
Their inner beings are filled with poison, and yet with their mouths, they preach words of Ambrosial Nectar. 

ਜਮ ਪੁਰਿ ਬਾਧਾ ਚੋਟਾ ਖਾਵੈ ॥੨॥ 
जम पुरि बाधा चोटा खावै ॥२॥ 
Jam pur bāḏẖā cẖotā kẖāvai. ||2|| 
Bound and gagged in the City of Death, they are punished and beaten. ||2||

Such faithless persons, who remain entrenched with venom of worldly desires and vices, but outwardly go on delivering sermons to others as if very noble persons. As a result of their bad deeds and in fear of death, the life of such persons goes in vain. (2)

Anik paṛḏė meh kamāvai vikār. 
Hiding behind many screens, they commit acts of corruption, 

ਖਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਹੋਹਿ ਸੰਸਾਰ ॥੩॥ 
खिन महि प्रगट होहि संसार ॥३॥ 
Kẖin meh pargat hohi sansār. ||3|| 
but in an instant, they are revealed to all the world. ||3||

The self-willed person commits various bad deeds secretly but his hypocrisy is exposed soon to the whole world. (3)

Anṯar sācẖ nām ras rāṯā. 
Those whose inner beings are true, who are attuned to the ambrosial essence of the Naam, the Name of the Lord - 

ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਸੁ ਕਿਰਪਾਲੁ ਬਿਧਾਤਾ ॥੪॥੭੧॥੧੪੦॥ 
नानक तिसु किरपालु बिधाता ॥४॥७१॥१४०॥ 
Nānak ṯis kirpāl biḏẖāṯā. ||4||71||140|| 
O Nanak, the Lord, the Architect of Destiny, is merciful to them. ||4||71||140||

By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s Divine Enlightenment, Guru Arjan Sahib teaches us that the Guru-minded person, who seeks God’s refuge by reciting the True Naam with devotion, attains emancipation in life. (4 / 71 / 140): 

Waheguru jee ka Khalsa Waheguru jee kee Fateh

 Shared by: Gurmit Singh (Sydney-Australia): Sunday, 17th February 2008

GURBANI SHABAD


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 2, 2008)

kds ji

I really treasure this thread. You have taken the time to bring this to us from another site. All this wisdom here.


----------



## kds1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> kds ji
> 
> I really treasure this thread. You have taken the time to bring this to us from another site. All this wisdom here.



Thank you Antonia ji. But I must confess that I made a mistake by not posting feb-10
gurbani vichaar.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 3, 2008)

So we can read the same ones again. Won't hurt to do that.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 1, 2011)

KDS1980,Ji,
I have been going thru your postings on Gurbaani Vichar.Your deep interest in Gurbaani is very much appreciated.You are also right to say that there should be people for proper interpretation of Gurbaani .I think you yourself can be a guide for Gurbaani interpretation.
In fact there is a bit need to grasp the grammatical pattern of Gurbaani words so that a meaning more close to Gurmat can be presented.We should make an attempt to first understand the most BASIC fundamentals of the grammer of Gurbaani language then you will be surprised to get the meanings very different than interpretations made without consideration of grammer.
This is my suggestion only.With best wishes

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Mar 26, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga Ji,
                            I tried to contact you on your email - it was not accepted by the computer. I also sent a personal mail on the SPN system - I have not had a response back yet.
So before starting a new thread - I looked into what was available and it seems this may be the place to share the knowledge on Grammar of Gurmukhi.
 Please follow up the discussion started on 'One Infinite Creator in Sikhism. What does it mean?' at http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=38210&goto=newpost


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 26, 2012)

davinderdhanjal said:


> prakash.s.bagga Ji,
> I tried to contact you on your email - it was not accepted by the computer. I also sent a personal mail on the SPN system - I have not had a response back yet.
> So before starting a new thread - I looked into what was available and it seems this may be the place to share the knowledge on Grammar of Gurmukhi.
> Please follow up the discussion started on 'One Infinite Creator in Sikhism. What does it mean?' at http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=38210&goto=newpost


 
Thanks for your contact in context of our interaction.I would suggest you to interact in Quiz form in tha subject so that interaction becomes interesting.
Since as such grammar is the most boring subject for most of us but its significance can not be undermined when interprating Gurbanee.

To start ,we can understand as to how the words are generally classified
in any grammar.Fundamentally we can know that the words as basically classifiedas
According to Gender as Masculine/Feminine or Common gender as Neutral
According to Numbers as SINGULAR/PLURAL 
According to character as NOUN/ADJECTIVE/VERB/ADVERB/PREPOSISION etc.
In Gurbanee also the words are found to have been used as per above grammar.In Gurbanee the words have been used along with a particular matra to assert grammatical role in directing the meaning of particular words,
The most common matras used for this grammatical indications are
Matra of AUKAD/Dulakad
Matra of Sihari/Bihari
Matra of Lawa ./dulawa
Matra of other vowels related to a and o.

The most important grammatical indications are that of matra Aukad/Dulakad and Matra of Sihari /Biharee.These matra are related to vowels "u" and "i'.
You will notice that nearly 70% of Gurbanee words are related to these two grammatcal vowels.So if we can understand the grammar of these two vowels  most of Gurbanee understanding can become clear.

Pl share your views for further interaction.
Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Mar 26, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga Ji,
                             The vowels add accent to the words. Further is the change of meaning by use of the vowels for example:
gur, guru, guru qy nwm, nwmu, nwmU, nwim
It is the change of the meaning that causes confusion in the interpretation of words in Gurbani. May be we can discuss these by applying a general rule or menings of these words before we go deeper into the sentences that use these words.
I consider the words to be related to each other, may be if that is not correct please comment.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 26, 2012)

davinderdhanjal said:


> prakash.s.bagga Ji,
> The vowels add accent to the words. Further is the change of meaning by use of the vowels for example:
> gur, guru, guru qy nwm, nwmu, nwmU, nwim
> It is the change of the meaning that causes confusion in the interpretation of words in Gurbani. May be we can discuss these by applying a general rule or menings of these words before we go deeper into the sentences that use these words.
> I consider the words to be related to each other, may be if that is not correct please comment.


 
As we share our views in english where Gurbanee words are given in Roman script.We should first agree to the correct depiction of Gurbanee words in Roman along with proper indication of matra as per Gurmukhi script of SGGS .Then it would be easy for us understand the application of grammar.

How would you like to write the word GuR with a matra of Aukad under its last letter R and with Matra of Dulakad under its last letter R.
You can observe that in Gurmukhi script the Word GuR with a matra of Aukad there is a single line under its last letter whereas for the word GuR with matra of Dulakad there are two lines under its last letter R.

You can give me your input in this regard so that I would follow that for further interaction.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Ambarsaria (Mar 26, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> As we share our views in english where Gurbanee words are given in Roman script.We should first agree to the correct depiction of Gurbanee words in Roman along with proper indication of matra as per Gurmukhi script of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji .Then it would be easy for us understand the application of grammar.
> 
> How would you like to write the word GuR with a matra of Aukad under its last letter R and with Matra of Dulakad under its last letter R.
> You can observe that in Gurmukhi script the Word GuR with a matra of Aukad there is a single line under its last letter whereas for the word GuR with matra of Dulakad there are two lines under its last letter R.
> ...


_Prakash.S.Bagga ji got to be careful.  We cannot keep inventing things.  There is something called Phonetics.  Non-English speaking and non-experts in this have little to add other than make mistakes as has been done by your good self in using capital and lower case letters.  That is not the science of phonetics.  See Dr. Thind's attempt at Srigranth.org.  There are phonetic accents that are used in addition to alphabet.  

When one wants to translate sounds from another language (Gurmukhi in SGGS) to English equivalent there is lot more involved than just upper case and lower case letters.

_Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 26, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> _Prakash.S.Bagga ji got to be careful. We cannot keep inventing things. There is something called Phonetics. Non-English speaking and non-experts in this have little to add other than make mistakes as has been done by your good self in using capital and lower case letters. That is not the science of phonetics. See Dr. Thind's attempt at Srigranth.org. There are phonetic accents that are used in addition to alphabet. _
> 
> _When one wants to translate sounds from another language (Gurmukhi in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji) to English equivalent there is lot more involved than just upper case and lower case letters._
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.


 
Mr AMBARSARIA Ji,I do appreciate your concern but there is no rocket science involved in depicting grammatical indications.This can be done as per convenience of understanding.
I have gone thru Dr Thinds work ,although appreciable but still the presentation is complicated and not easily comprhendable by a common person 
Therefore there is need for easy and clear understanding of vowels indications as envisaged in Gurmukhi script so that even a layman should be knowing what matra is there.
.I know this you may not agree and this is the reason I requested Mr Dhanjal ji to give his own views in this context.
Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## Ambarsaria (Mar 26, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> I have gone thru Dr Thinds work ,although appreciable but still the _presentation is complicated and not easily comprhendable by a common person_


_Sorry if you cannot comprehend that does not make it wrong.  It simply illustrates that there are no simple answers in inter-language Trans-literations phonetically.__  The short cuts you envisage will be wrong and a dis-service.
_


prakash.s.bagga said:


> _Therefore there is need for easy and clear understanding of vowels indications as envisaged in Gurmukhi script so that even a layman should be knowing what matra is there._
> .


_Isn't this part of simply learning Punjabi at School?  I learnt it at Khalsa College School in Amritsar and one is quite proficient by end of grade eight or middle school in the basics.__  Why you make it complicated or special?__  I don't understand.__  I know Prof. Sahib Singh ji's Vyakaran describes comparisons to other languages and stuff.  However it is not much different for Punjabi from what is taught in Schools itself in terms of of Punjabi accents and vowels or other word structures.._

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 26, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> _Sorry if you cannot comprehend that does not make it wrong. It simply illustrates that there are no simple answers in inter-language Trans-literations phonetically.__ The short cuts you envisage will be wrong and a dis-service._
> _Isn't this part of simply learning Punjabi at School? I learnt it at Khalsa College School in Amritsar and one is quite proficient by end of grade eight or middle school in the basics.__ Why you make it complicated or special?__ I don't understand.__ I know Prof. Sahib Singh ji's Vyakaran describes comparisons to other languages and stuff. However it is not much different for Punjabi from what is taught in Schools itself in terms of of Punjabi accents and vowels or other word structures.._
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.


 
I have also learnt gurmukhi in GuRu NANAK Public school .It does not matter where and from whom one learns.The matter is how best one grasps the things.
You would rather fail to justify why to ignore the matra of AUKAD and SIHAI in particular interpretation of Gurbanee.I can understand that we are not in habit of pronunciation of these matras as we have been guided like that.But the surprising fact is we have totally eliminted the consideration of these matras as if these are of no use.
I am least interested in presnting any grammatical aspect of Gurbnanee words at least at this Forum.
Now I would rather be interested in knowing what and how others feel about grammar of Gurbanee words.
I would not put you in any awkward position where you may be required to give any of your judgement in this regard.
Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## Ambarsaria (Mar 26, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> You would rather fail to justify why to ignore the matra of AUKAD and SIHAI in particular interpretation of Gurbanee.I can understand that we are not in habit of pronunciation of these matras as we have been guided like that.But the _surprising fact is we have totally eliminted the consideration of these matras as if these are of no use_.


_Prakash.S.Bagga ji when one uses Prof.Sahib Singh ji's Darpan or Bhai Manmohan Singh ji's Teeka and self reading all together, how can you make the above statements?  Are you saying they did not use it properly or even more strongly "eliminated the consideration"?  I find it highly inappropriate if not disgusting to characterize their works this way.  I take guidance from their work to learn but not blindly believing.  They have done marvelous work with all due Grammatical considerations.
_
Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 26, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> _Prakash.S.Bagga ji when one uses Prof.Sahib Singh ji's Darpan or Bhai Manmohan Singh ji's Teeka and self reading all together, how can you make the above statements. Are you saying they did not use it properly or even more strongly "eliminated the consideration"? I find it highly inappropriate if not disgusting to characterize their works this way. I take guidance from their work to learn but not blindly believing. They have done marvelous work with all due Grammatical considerations._
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.


 
If you think so you may be right but I dont think so.
Their contribution is worth consideration but you also know what is lacking that is why you dont follow blindly.
Any way when I am assuring you so dont take it seriously.

Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 26, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> _Sorry if you cannot comprehend that does not make it wrong. It simply illustrates that there are no simple answers in inter-language Trans-literations phonetically.__ The short cuts you envisage will be wrong and a dis-service._
> _Isn't this part of simply learning Punjabi at School? I learnt it at Khalsa College School in Amritsar and one is quite proficient by end of grade eight or middle school in the basics.__ Why you make it complicated or special?__ I don't understand.__ I know Prof. Sahib Singh ji's Vyakaran describes comparisons to other languages and stuff. However it is not much different for Punjabi from what is taught in Schools itself in terms of of Punjabi accents and vowels or other word structures.._
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.


 
That is why for the past nearly 300 years we are unable to be sure about numerical number of the symbol is IK or EK and so is the situation with its orrect pronunciation..
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Ambarsaria (Mar 26, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> _That is why for the past nearly 300 years we are unable to be sure about numerical number of the symbol is IK or EK_ and so is the situation with its orrect pronunciation..
> Prakash.S.Bagga


_Prakash.S.Bagga ji don't make your mis-understandings as everyone's misunderstandings.  Your hangups as everyone's hangups.  Your 300 years everyone's 300 years.  Most at spn do not have your hangups or misunderstandings._

_Sat Sri Akal._


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 26, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> _Prakash.S.Bagga ji don't make your mis-understandings as everyone's misunderstandings. Your hangups as everyone's hangups. Your 300 years everyone's 300 years. Most at spn do not have your hangups or misunderstandings._
> 
> _Sat Sri Akal._


 
May Prabh ji guide everyone.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Apr 15, 2012)

Gurmukhs
The subject is very interesting and educational. I have started looking into the basics of Gurmukhi Vyakaran and found a number of documents that might help.
  I think we should have a section at SPN that lists all sources that can help our contributors. 
  I also find that Punjab India is near about devoid of these sources for layman like me (may be technology limitations) - I came across Saccha Sauda in Ontario Canada that 'keeps' a large number of books but their response is non existent.
  I have also started to document (in Word) the grammar learning, information from Bhai Saib Singh’s Gurbani Vyakarn on the web but it has already run into nearly three pages and too long to add to the answers without people losing interest. It is presented as PDF copy with a number of pages missing but still useful.
              I believe that a library in this forum should hold documents like these and the links quoted so that those interested can access them as and when desired. That should advance the cause much more swiftly.
              For the time being I provide the link I have used and other helpful documents people have suggested but I have not been able to source.
   Gurbani Vyakarn by Sahib Singh at scribe
I would appreciate SPNadmin to help out to see if the sections suggested can be created.
[/FONT]  *Sources*

  Gurmukhi Vyakarn by Bahi Sahib Singh (The link is taking too long and I believe it is trying to install access to the whole book
  The information is taken from a book by Bhai Sahib Singh the link is given below:
[URL="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37423004/Prof-Sahib-Singh-Gurbani-Vyakarn-Gurbani-Grammar"]
   Further information is available at http://members.optusnet.com.au/gurbaniviakaran/Gurbani%20Viakaran.htm[/FONT]

  Some of the books on Gurbani Viyakaran are as follows: (Note the writer has not been able to obtain any of these books so if readers have knowledge where these can be obtained I shall be very grateful.

Gurbani Viyakaran - Professor Sahib Singh
Gurbani Saral Viyakaran Bodh - Bhai Joginder Singh Talwara in two volumes
  Siri Guru Granth Bodh - Bhai Joginder Singh Talwara as his third volume
Gurbani diyaan Laga Maatra di Vilakhanta - Bhai Sahib Randhir Singh jee
Gurbani Viyakaran book by Dr Harkirat Singh
Gurbani Viyakaran by Giani Harbans Singh Nirnaikaar.
  Other than this, there are small tracts written by Professor Teja Singh, Bhai Joginder Singh Talwara and Sikh  Missionary College.

The suggested beginners book is the tract on Gurbani Viyakaran by Sikh  Missionary College. Other tract is the Appendix to Bhai Talwara jee's book on translation of Siri Guru Tegh Bahadur Sahib's baani.

Books by Dr Harkirat Singh, Professor Sahib Singh are for the advanced reader.


----------

